# Kharma... Another let down?



## True4031 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like she's turning face? Nervous breakdown in front of everyone she's destroyed...smh.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Awesome Kong (spoilers)*

Honestly, you people complaining that she's ruined already are way too impatient. Why not let shit play out before jumping to conclusions? The announcers had no clue wtf was going on, so none of us are supposed to. It's going to lead to something obviously, and it'll be explained. 

Like i said in the discussion thread, she's the most interesting thing in the WWE and i am looking forward to seeing what happens next. that's a good thing.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty sure this is all a plot. The writers know what they are doing, I'm guessing Kharma is just tricking the divas.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*

This isn't TNA.

Her name is Kharma.


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

*kharma's crying is getting stale and boring*

now every week, instead of squashing divas, she gonna cry for them. you guys happy now?!!?


----------



## True4031 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good point, lets hope so!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: kharma's crying is getting stale and boring*

This is the first time she has cried and there are already 2 threads on this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: kharma's crying is getting stale and boring*

:lmao STALE? It's happened ONE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*WTF (Raw Spoilers)*

ummm i was looking forward to the divas 8 man tag team match between Brie and Nikki bella,Maryse and melina vs Beth Phoenix,Kelly Kelly,Gail Kim And Eve Torres. During the match Kharma came and cried in the middle of the ring fine fair enuf good story progression but what happened to that match? surely they could of got her out the ring now i will never know who won.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Honestly, you people complaining that she's ruined already are way too impatient. Why not let shit play out before jumping to conclusions? The announcers had no clue wtf was going on, so none of us are supposed to. It's going to lead to something obviously, and it'll be explained.
> 
> Like i said in the discussion thread, she's the most interesting thing in the WWE and i am looking forward to seeing what happens next. that's a good thing.


I will not let this shit play out. I will jump to conclusions every week until it's concluded.


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: kharma's crying is getting stale and boring*



Huganomics said:


> :lmao STALE? It's happened ONE FUCKING TIME.


i was being sarcastic


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Honestly, you people complaining that she's ruined already are way too impatient. Why not let shit play out before jumping to conclusions? The announcers had no clue wtf was going on, so none of us are supposed to. It's going to lead to something obviously, and it'll be explained.
> 
> Like i said in the discussion thread, she's the most interesting thing in the WWE and i am looking forward to seeing what happens next. that's a good thing.


Dude, when you build someone up as a monster for weeks, you don't have them in the ring fking crying. They just killed her character as far as the fans are concerned. Wait and see. Now she will get buried.


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

bah, combined thread, boo


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

That sums up my feelings on it.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of a Mankind type character. It could turn out pretty good if they do it right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the HELL was that?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

She's a fucking monster, but she's also fucking nuts. You should have gathered that from the vignettes. She's a disturbed monster, her crying doesnt change shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



exile123 said:


> Dude, when you build someone up as a monster for weeks, you don't have them in the ring fking crying. They just killed her character as far as the fans are concerned. Wait and see. Now she will get buried.


LOL, she was crying because she didn't look like the fine piece of ass that you saw in the ring, this story line is only just beginning, lets get real for once.


----------



## True4031 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



Dice Darwin said:


> I will not let this shit play out. I will jump to conclusions every week until it's concluded.


Lol!!!! So funny!


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

This is gonna tie into the bullying campaign, and all the Divas are gonna help her get over her past being bullied. I dont get it, you dont show any weakness in a monster like this until later when you're building a challenger.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

lol she what?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wanted her to destroy them all... but I fucking bet it's about that bullying shit... fuck


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Umm is this related to the WWE being against bullying? I hope not!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, she was crying because she didn't look like the fine piece of ass that you saw in the ring, this story line is only just beginning, lets get real for once.


The beginning of her jobbing. She will win like one match and then get buried because the fans won't take her seriously anymore.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh PLEASE don't tie this into their bullying campaign. Please.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thor Odinsson said:


> This is gonna tie into the bullying campaign, and all the Divas are gonna help her get over her past being bullied. I dont get it, you dont show any weakness in a monster like this until later when you're building a challenger.


WWe needs to shove that bullying shit up their ass. Its getting old. Bullying is bad, everyone gets it so move on. We have already seen the bullying storyline with the Sheamus/Morrison feud. Enough....


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The good thing about Kharma is that they're building interest to see what will happened which makes for good drama 
Seems like theyre making Her character round instead of flat 
Which could be a good thing or bad
The good thing is we have to wait and see
And that's what they want


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it safe to assume that Kharma is the black female equivalent of Mankind or Abyss now?

While I have to question what went down tonight it's interesting to see some sort of character development in a Diva. Hopefully this isn't tied in to the bullying thing but I have a feeling that there's more to the story. People just need to be patient.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you people want to see her just destroy people every week which would undoubtedly get boring, or do you want to see her develop her character and be interesting? If it's the latter, f'n hell just stay tuned.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

METTY said:


> *The writers know what they are doing*, I'm guessing Kharma is just tricking the divas.


:lmao

Oh man, you sir are hilarious.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Not going to make dramatic forecasts or anything but from an entertainment perspective, that Kharma segment was anything but.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I really just wanted to watch her destroy barbies....I dont understand what happened tonight but only time will tell for sure.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I find it interesting. They are taking another route then just Kharma coming out and killing bitches every single week until there is nobody left.

My guess, she is jealous of all the pretty divas. I think they are gonna tease her as a face, be one of the Divas. And eventually she will snap and start killing bitches again.


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

Like I said on the other thread:

I think they will say that all she wanted was to be a diva, since she isn't pretty like wwe divas and suffered bully she will destroy them all.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Kong (spoilers)*



SummerLove said:


> Honestly, you people complaining that she's ruined already are way too impatient. Why not let shit play out before jumping to conclusions? The announcers had no clue wtf was going on, so none of us are supposed to. It's going to lead to something obviously, and it'll be explained.
> 
> Like i said in the discussion thread, she's the most interesting thing in the WWE and i am looking forward to seeing what happens next. that's a good thing.


Most of the marks on here are so impatient they want an angle to begin, be explained, and end all in the same night.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Now, I'll be patient but I will not be optimistic about this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody is naive if people think this will end well for her. This is all to coincide with this whole "anti-bullying" thing that WWE and the rest of the media seem to be fascinated with "all of a sudden". Either two things will happen, Kharma turns face and the heels divas bully her, which gets backup from the face divas and that we all learn a valuable lesson or she's faking it just to internally destroy the vision.

Either way, it won't mean as much now that her momentum and aura is gone with that one segment tonight of her crying.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Knoc said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh man, you sir are hilarious.


Yeah that made me lol too.... :lmao


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

She's just crazy... crazy people cry too.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is why their attempt to build Mason Ryan and Zeke as monsters won't work either. WWE just doesn't know how to build a fking monster anymore. They always find a way to make them look weak and destroy their credibility before they even really get started. and then they wonder why the audience doesn't take them fking seriously.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

METTY said:


> Pretty sure this is all a plot. *The writers know what they are doing*, I'm guessing Kharma is just tricking the divas.


8*D


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Unlike some people I will actually WAIT and see what becomes of this odd segment.

Hoping it doesnt end with her just being jealous of the diva's looks and then she goes to them saying "Make me beautiful"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

exile123 said:


> This is why their attempt to build Mason Ryan and Zeke as monsters won't work either. WWE just doesn't know how to build a fking monster anymore. They always find a way to make them look weak and destroy their credibility before they even really get started. and then they wonder why the audience doesn't take them fking seriously.


If the WWE creative team came in here and saw how much people overreact to things, they wouldn't take the audience seriously.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Unlike some people I will actually WAIT and see what becomes of this odd segment.
> 
> Hoping it doesnt end with her just being jealous of the diva's looks and then she goes to them saying "Make me beautiful"


I love how people always say "wait and see" as if WWE will suddenly do something right instead of the usual stupid shit. You can wait and see if you want but we both know what is going to happen with Kong... Just like the Christian fans knew he would job to Orton again even though they all said "lets wait and see how the story plays out!" :lmao Lets see, two straight losses for Christian and the story is over. That worked out well....


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> If the WWE creative team came in here and saw how much people overreact to things, they wouldn't take the audience seriously.


That would be fine considering a lot of the fans don't take them seriously either.  I could gather together a bunch of 10 year olds who could write better stuff than WWE creative.


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

wtf, are they trying to flesh her out before she has a fucking match


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

They seriously did that? :lmao

Pretty dumb, having the Vader of the division crying. Even TNA wasn't stupid enough to do that. WWE creative is getting worse and worse.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Are none of you impressed that this is the first time that we've seen actual tears in wrestling in a long time?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets see: Kong was a near unbeatable monster in Shimmer and was popular because of it, was one in ROH as well and was popular because it and again in TNA. In WWE, she breaks down and starts crying. 

Oh they are going screw this up big time.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Oh they are going screw this up big time.


Can't expect anything less from WWE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffney's Revenge said:


> Are none of you impressed that this is the first time that we've seen actual tears in wrestling in a long time?


You mean from someone other than the audience?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

FML I was hoping a Diva vs Kharma Rumble thingy but man that sucked


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

exile123 said:


> I love how people always say "wait and see" as if WWE will suddenly do something right instead of the usual stupid shit. You can wait and see if you want but we both know what is going to happen with Kong... Just like the Christian fans knew he would job to Orton again even though they all said "lets wait and see how the story plays out!" :lmao Lets see, two straight losses for Christian and the story is over. That worked out well....


Wow a GIRL cries and suddenly she's buried. No explanation made, no reason given. All we know is this is the end for her even though we fans have NO clue what's going on.

Yeah I'm gonna wait.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> FML I was hoping a Diva vs Kharma Rumble thingy but man that sucked


And the fked up thing is that they didn't even show what happened.... The match was stopped and when it came back from commercial a different match started. Way to make sense guys.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Wow a GIRL cries and suddenly she's buried. No explanation made, no reason given. All we know is this is the end for her even though we fans have NO clue what's going on.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna wait.


Not just a girl, a character who is booked as a monster. Monsters don't break down in tears in the middle of the ring FFS.  okay good luck with waiting but this is what will happen and i will be back to say I told you so as usual:

1. Kong will be booked as either the bully or the victim who will get bullied by other divas.

2. Now that she has lost credibility as a monster she will win one or two matches and then proceed to be buried regardless of whether she is a heel or face. She won't be over with the fans anymore in either role and that = career death.


----------



## MikeM512 (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked the segment cause it was different. She could have came out and beat them all up and been an unstoppable force and it would have been predictable. I like how we don't know what is going to happen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

iBeaDom said:


> Unlike some people I will actually WAIT and see what becomes of this odd segment.
> 
> Hoping it doesnt end with her just being jealous of the diva's looks and then she goes to them saying "Make me beautiful"


Good job, you're more patient then some in certain angles. You MUST know where they are going with this then. if I'm wrong, I'm wrong but WWE creative sure hasn't done so in a while.

By the way, this is exactly how they'll do it. Hell, Kharma should be happy Lay-Cool doesn't exist no more for that matter.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

exile123 said:


> Not just a girl, a character who is booked as a monster. Monsters don't break down in tears in the middle of the ring FFS.  okay good luck with waiting but this is what will happen and i will be back to say I told you so as usual:
> 
> 1. Kong will be booked as either the bully or the victim who will get bullied by other divas.
> 
> 2. Now that she has lost credibility as a monster she will win one or two matches and then proceed to be buried regardless of whether she is a heel or face. She won't be over with the fans anymore in either role and that = career death.


Hey if you're right, then fine whatever.

But me personally I wanna see where they go with this. Apparently Kharma has been one of Trip's pet projects and so far she's been good.

She could have easily been crying because of the lack of talent she was surrounded by. Nothing, but barbies...clones....no real wrestlers. (Yes I know Beth and Gail were there)


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RRS said:


> Good job, you're more patient then some in certain angles. You MUST know where they are going with this then. if I'm wrong, I'm wrong but WWE creative sure hasn't done so in a while.
> 
> By the way, this is exactly how they'll do it. Hell, Kharma should be happy Lay-Cool doesn't exist no more for that matter.


I can spot a predictable angle. This one actually seems promising.

Her crying shocked me, I wanna know why she did it. I'm not gonna jump to conclusions just because she shed tears.

Show just shed tears on Raw, where are all the "SHOW'S BEING BURIED!!" threads?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

It's complicating a story for the sake of it. She was getting over as the brutal monster of the division. Why change whats working?


----------



## odsrvd (Sep 2, 2006)

The crying is not the problem. It was the length of the pause that made the fans chant "boring."


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow I remember the thread not too long ago about how Kharma was predictable with the beatdowns, now she does something different and the lot of you bitch about it.

Unbelievable.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iBeaDom said:


> Wow I remember the thread not too long ago about how Kharma was predictable with the beatdowns, now she does something different and the lot of you bitch about it.
> 
> Unbelievable.


I never thought the beatdowns were getting old. However, I think it's ridiculous that someone so intimidating and someone who showed little emotion in TNA and other wrestling companies just starts crying in the middle of the ring. It's completely unrealistic and already ruins her character.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I never thought the beatdowns were getting old. However, I think it's ridiculous that someone so intimidating and someone who showed little emotion in TNA and other wrestling companies just starts crying in the middle of the ring. It's completely unrealistic and already ruins her character.


She's a girl, she cried...seems pretty realistic to me. And this is WWE now, she's not Kong anymore.

No one knows why she cried. If she did it because of how pretty they all were compared to her, then yeah it's stupid.

But if it turns out she's crying simply because 90% of the women in that ring were no-talented barbies and she had no competition? That's fine.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> But if it turns out she's crying simply because 90% of the women in that ring were no-talented barbies and she had no competition? That's fine.


If you seriously think that is even a possibility of being the story.... :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't speak for me. The beatdowns were all she had going for her when she debuted because it added intrigue and aura to her character.

The fact that she is crying and going to be made as a friendly monster (aka Show, Khali, Kane, Zeke) is the most disappointing.

Oh and Show has been so diluted as a monster back from his early days that it doesn't even matter anymore what he does. Kharma just debuted a month ago and she's already shedding tears.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

exile123 said:


> If you seriously think that is even a possibility of being the story.... :lmao


One reason why it couldnt be?

She's being surrounded by the one thing she hates...barbies/pretty girls. It makes her so filled with rage at seeing their faces, so emotional that she just has a complete breakdown in the middle of the ring.

Seems like a story to me.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

RRS said:


> Don't speak for me. The beatdowns were all she had going for her when she debuted because it added intrigue and aura to her character.
> 
> The fact that she is crying and going to be made as a friendly monster (aka Show, Khali, Kane, Zeke) is the most disappointing.
> 
> *Oh and Show has been so diluted as a monster back from his early days that it doesn't even matter anymore what he does. Kharma just debuted a month ago and she's already shedding tears.*


Not speaking for you, directing this at the people shitting all over it.

For reasons no one knows yet apparently this screams BURIAL even though you clearly said she just debuted in the beginning of this month.

For someone to get buried directly after they debut?...Wow, WWE must be really messed up.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> One reason why it couldnt be?
> 
> She's being surrounded by the one thing she hates...barbies/pretty girls. It makes her so filled with rage at seeing their faces, so emotional that she just has a complete breakdown in the middle of the ring.
> 
> Seems like a story to me.


One reason? This is WWE creative and they would never do anything like that. They are going to turn her into a clown like Show is now.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

exile123 said:


> One reason? This is WWE creative and they would never do anything like that. They are going to turn her into a clown like Show is now.


Like I said, from my knowledge Triple H has been working on her and Sin Cara. If he's in charge of how she's booked, then I have a bit more optimism.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I'm seriously laughing at those who are saying "wait and see." All WWE had to do with Kharma was have her come out and destroy Divas. It's what the fans wanted to see. All they had to do was follow the simplest of simple booking plans: Kharma destroys Divas. Kharma wins title. Kharma meets a rival in Beth, Gail, or Natalya. Kharma feuds with them. Fans happy. No character development needed. But no, they couldn't even get that right.

If WWE can't handle simple booking, what makes you think that good things are going to come when they add unnecessary complications?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> I'm seriously laughing at those who are saying "wait and see." All WWE had to do with Kharma was have her come out and destroy Divas. It's what the fans wanted to see. All they had to do was follow the simplest of simple booking plans: Kharma destroys Divas. Kharma wins title. Kharma meets a rival in Beth, Gail, or Natalya. Kharma feuds with them. Fans happy. No character development needed. But no, they couldn't even get that right.
> 
> If WWE can't handle simple booking, what makes you think that good things are going to come when they add unnecessary complications?


I think they have been drinking the WWE Kool aid.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> I'm seriously laughing at those who are saying "wait and see." All WWE had to do with Kharma was have her come out and destroy Divas. It's what the fans wanted to see. All they had to do was follow the simplest of simple booking plans: Kharma destroys Divas. Kharma wins title. Kharma meets a rival in Beth, Gail, or Natalya. Kharma feuds with them. Fans happy. No character development needed. But no, they couldn't even get that right.
> 
> If WWE can't handle simple booking, what makes you think that good things are going to come when they add unnecessary complications?


From the thread I saw not too long ago a lot of people were bored of the Kharma beatdowns and called it predictable and asked for something different.

WWE gave them what they wanted and....crapped all over it.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> From the thread I saw not too long ago a lot of people were bored of the Kharma beatdowns and called it predictable and asked for something different.
> 
> WWE gave them what they wanted and....crapped all over it.


Heh, I saw that thread too. Should've been more careful about what they wished for.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

What the fuck were they thinking?

And to all these fools saying this "just wait and see" falderal: Kharma is fucked. They just ruined the last month of work they did. They literally just killed anything that made Kharma interesting/worth while. They are going to turn her into a *pretty* girl. Next thing you know, she's going to be Santino's Florida Evans.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Heh, I saw that thread too. Should've been more careful about what they wished for.


Bingo.

But while some may laugh and call me stupid for believing WWE can actually book a new star correctly. I will wait until next week to see how this Kharma thing unfolds.

You cant make a good prediction off of something like this with no explanation and no reason. Wait til next week, see how they answer this and THEN decide how this is likely to go.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think she was just jealous..of not being a barbie...K2..she will just give her a makeover


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> I think she was just jealous..of not being a barbie...K2..she will just give her a makeover


This is what I'm scared of seeing because it seems so likely.


----------



## crYonYx (Oct 27, 2010)

To me, the Kharma breakdown was an obvious anti-bullying thing. In fact, there was tons of subtle (?) anti-bullying messages. So many bullies. The episode should have just been called "RAW: That's What I Am Edition"

- R-Truth gives the glasses to kid and takes them back. Bret stands up to the bully and gives kid the glasses.
- Big Show leaning on ADR's car, pushes Rodrigez away, palm to face (man, what a bully).
- Gang of Nexus bullies take titles from Show/Kane.
- Swagger takes out Bourne and showboats over his downed body. But Bourne FIGHTS BACK against such bullying.
- Cole apologizes for basically being a bully to everyone and eats humble pie.
- Kharma the bully breaks down.

etc etc you get the idea


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was the worse thing I've seen on TV in a while. It made the Big Show segment look like award nominating performance. They completely killed her momentum. To argue otherwise would b foolish.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

The worst thing about it was how long the segment was just for someone sitting there crying but it's still questionable booking overall. I wonder if it looked better on paper?

Either way, has it even been a month since her debut? The very small portion of the audience that uses the internet has ADD, fine, but the crowd was hot for her. She's still a big new attraction to the overall audience who just want to see her tear all the Barbies a new one. When it starts to get stale to the crowd you can make your tweaks, tweaks that in an ideal world wouldn't make your monster come off as a pussy.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy shit, I've never met a group of more impatient people, ever.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

crYonYx said:


> To me, the Kharma breakdown was an obvious anti-bullying thing. In fact, there was tons of subtle (?) anti-bullying messages. So many bullies. The episode should have just been called "RAW: That's What I Am Edition"
> 
> - R-Truth gives the glasses to kid and takes them back. Bret stands up to the bully and gives kid the glasses.
> - Big Show leaning on ADR's car, pushes Rodrigez away, palm to face (man, what a bully).
> ...


Wouldnt really call Kharma a bully seeing as she attacked heels.

Nonetheless I get your point, nice observation.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Holy shit, I've never met a group of more impatient people, ever.


Or everybody sees a problem with turning your monster into a crying fat girl.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I just dread as well that this is her new gimmick. It's just such a big deal that there's no way that was the last time we'll have to sit through awkward Kharma crying segments with the "boring" chants and eventually just the silence every other Diva already gets from the crowd as accompaniment.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Or everybody sees a problem with turning your monster into a crying fat girl.


Or everybody overreacts like little children.

Face it, she's always acted bipolar. She's laughing like a witch one second and serious as can be the other. Just this time she was crying which was even more disturbing.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I read her lips and it looked like she said "Help me, please", so maybe she is being controlled by someone. I look forward to it playing out


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my gawd, can we wait till next week to see what they're gonna do with her before the complaining starts? We don't even know what that was all about. Hell, we really don't know if she's heel or face yet. 

She hasn't even had a real match for fucks sake.
Let it play out, then shit on it.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Holy shit, I've never met a group of more impatient people, ever.


Wow, how gullible can you be?  Do you seriously think creative knows what the fk they are doing with Kong, considering their track record of failing to get wrestlers over?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Or everybody overreacts like little children.


It still doesn't deflect the fact this was illogical booking. Why build her up as a force of nature if you were going to do the exact opposite a month later?

Characters like Kharma are the easiest in wrestling to make money from. It doesn't need subtlety.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I read her lips and it looked like she said "Help me, please", so maybe she is being controlled by someone. I look forward to it playing out


Help me please? Oh dear god, they ARE going to give her a makeover...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Deshad C. said:


> Oh my gawd, can we wait till next week to see what they're gonna do with her before the complaining starts? We don't even know what that was all about. Hell, we really don't know if she's heel or face yet.
> 
> She hasn't even had a real match for fucks sake.
> Let it play out, then shit on it.


DUDE, I LOVE YOUR SIG.

And why watch the show if you want to continue being so pessimistic?

She is a force of nature but she doesnt have to be a brute force of nature. she can be calculating, methodical, yet, destructive. this could be her plan to fuck their shit up big time.

you dont KNOW whats gonna happen, so RELAX.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

exile123 said:


> Help me please? Oh dear god, they ARE going to give her a makeover...


lmao I pray they don't go in that direction lol. I could be wrong but it looked like she said that when she raised her head before the break, I wonder if they are going to have someone control her or she is just trying to change her ways, or its all a trap. I admit it sure was a huge twist on this seeing as she was doing the same thing every week.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, news sites have said Vince changed the direction of the character in a big producers meeting, and with Vince's level of taste and sense of humor, I'd say the reason she is crying is because she needs the other Diva's support to decide whether to have an abortion because she is pregnant with Mark Henry's rubber hand.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> DUDE, I LOVE YOUR SIG.
> 
> And why watch the show if you want to continue being so pessimistic?
> 
> ...


Thanks about the sig, 
you and I are saying the exact same thing =)


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

It's all a plan by Kharma to trick the divas. In a situation, where she can take on everyone no problem, she cleans house. Today, she was clearly outnumbered, so she did the smart thing and "backed down."

In almost every occasion in which Kharma has appeared, one or more divas would run away. This time, none of them ran, so she had to change her plan. It's called being a smart heel.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

M'6'A said:


> It's all a plan by Kharma to trick the divas. In a situation, where she can take on everyone no problem, she cleans house. Today, she was clearly outnumbered, so she did the smart thing and "backed down."
> 
> In almost every occasion in which Kharma has appeared, one or more divas would run away. This time, none of them ran, so she had to change her plan. It's called being a smart heel.


That I like.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

M'6'A said:


> It's all a plan by Kharma to trick the divas. In a situation, where she can take on everyone no problem, she cleans house. Today, she was clearly outnumbered, so she did the smart thing and "backed down."
> 
> In almost every occasion in which Kharma has appeared, one or more divas would run away. This time, none of them ran, so she had to change her plan. It's called being a smart heel.


Uh how about she does what she did in the last 2 previous divas matches (PPV & Smackdown) and not show up? A smart heel wouldn't even put themselves in that situation.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

M'6'A said:


> It's all a plan by Kharma to trick the divas. In a situation, where she can take on everyone no problem, she cleans house. *Today, she was clearly outnumbered, so she did the smart thing and "backed down."*
> 
> In almost every occasion in which Kharma has appeared, one or more divas would run away. This time, none of them ran, so she had to change her plan. It's called being a smart heel.


Then why the fuck did she come down to the ring?

There is not some big swerve coming. They are gonna give Kharma some KitKats, a makeover on the outside, and it will make her all warm and fuzzy on the inside and her mean streak will be no longer.

The only possible way this could work is if they do the above (divas make her over etc), then have the diva's be catty and make like fat jokes behind her back and the be *mean girls* to Kharma. Then Kharma goes back to where she was in the fucking first place.


----------



## MDeJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Kharma gets in the middle of all the lame WWE divas and starts crying like a little girl... let me go ahead and jump to conclusions and yell out 'travesty, lame'!

But hey... at least it was different and unpredictable.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Then why the fuck did she come down to the ring?


well like M6A said, they usually ran when she came down so she expected them to but none of them did.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

MDeJ said:


> Kharma gets in the middle of all the lame WWE divas and starts crying like a little girl... let me go ahead and jump to conclusions and yell out 'travesty, lame'!
> 
> B*ut hey... at least it was different and unpredictable.*


Yeah. As long as it's different and nobody sees it coming.

It's like saying in the middle of Rambo that Steve Urkel hits the scene, shoots the fuck out of John J Rambo, and says "Did I do that!?". Nobody would see it coming and it would be unpredictable! How refreshing! But maybe Rambo makes his comeback at the end of the movie so we should no judge!



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> well like M6A said, they usually ran when she came down so she expected them to but none of them did.


That's reaching and borderline retarded.

You don't hit the ring when 8 people are there unless you are going to kill every single one of them. Period. Anything else doesn't make any sense whatsoever. Running down there for the fuck of it and then 45 seconds of awkward pity crying for this monster they just invested 2 months in (including pre-taped vignettes) is dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

Knoc said:


> Uh how about she does what she did in the last 2 previous divas matches (PPV & Smackdown) and not show up? A smart heel wouldn't even put themselves in that situation.





el dandy said:


> Then why the fuck did she come down to the ring?
> 
> There is not some big swerve coming. They are gonna give Kharma some KitKats, a makeover on the outside, and it will make her all warm and fuzzy on the inside and her mean streak will be no longer.
> 
> The only possible way this could work is if they do the above (divas make her over etc), then have the diva's be catty and make like fat jokes behind her back and the be *mean girls* to Kharma. Then Kharma goes back to where she was in the fucking first place.





MDeJ said:


> Kharma gets in the middle of all the lame WWE divas and starts crying like a little girl... let me go ahead and jump to conclusions and yell out 'travesty, lame'!
> 
> But hey... at least it was different and unpredictable.


One word: Sympathy. 

She's playing mind games. She's taking over their division. 8 divas in one match and you're telling me Kharma's not gonna show up? You can't be fucking with someone's head if they're not thinking about you. Now every diva on the roster has no idea what to do, how to react or why she even cried. All they felt tonight was sympathy and left her alone. Kharma walks away without a scratch. Genius.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

M'6'A said:


> One word: Sympathy.
> 
> She's playing mind games. She's taking over their division. 8 divas in one match and you're telling me Kharma's not gonna show up? You can't be fucking with someone's head if they're not thinking about you. Now every diva on the roster has no idea what to do, how to react or why she even cried. All they felt tonight was sympathy and left her alone. Kharma walks away without a scratch. Genius.


Or, she comes out after the match and destroys everyone, thus continuing her momentum and dominance. (Personally I would of loved to see Beth stand up to her)

Instead she came out looking like a little bitch. Kelly Kelly looked more tough than her.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I read her lips and it looked like she said "Help me, please", so maybe she is being controlled by someone. I look forward to it playing out


I hope not. That same storyline in TNA has been terrible.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

M'6'A said:


> One word: Sympathy.
> 
> She's playing mind games. She's taking over their division. *8 divas in one match and you're telling me Kharma's not gonna show up? *You can't be fucking with someone's head if they're not thinking about you. Now every diva on the roster has no idea what to do, how to react or why she even cried. All they felt tonight was sympathy and left her alone. Kharma walks away without a scratch. Genius.


uh.. yeah?

WWE Creative would be right u your ally if you think someone hitting the ring against EIGHT PEOPLE only to have her break down and cry for 45 seconds is genius. Have her hit the ring and wreck all 8 of them? Sure thing. Have her hit thing and start breaking down? What?

Mind games? Why would Kharma play mind games? She didn't need to play these indepth mind games. Kharma's gimmick is not that deep. Her minds games = slow walk/laugh/fuck bitches up/???/profit. She was going out and wrecking everybody without contest. Kharma had walked away without a scratch for the last month by just beating the fuck out of the divas, why all of the sudden is that some genius?

All I know is that they just killed the hottest thing the Divas division has had since God knows when, and for what? Just so Kharma can go back to being what she already was when she turn back into this monster at some point?


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

for those who are thinking wwe creative is going 'somewhere' with this unexpected development, just try to remember how many times you thot this in the past 6 months and what happened
the answer will be over 10 times and nothing happened every time or the storyline got fucked up


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Or, she comes out after the match and destroys everyone, thus continuing her momentum and dominance. (Personally I would of loved to see Beth stand up to her)
> 
> Instead she came out looking like a little bitch. Kelly Kelly looked more tough than her.


But how does that further anything? We all already know she can rip through the roster. 

I would love to see her feud with Beth too, but not yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

M'6'A said:


> But how does that further anything? We all already know she can rip through the roster.
> 
> I would love to see her feud with Beth too, but not yet.


Have her rip through the other 7. Beth will stand up to her. Tease it for a couple weeks and set up a PPV match. Boom. It's not too early. The other option is that she destroys divas in a couple handicap matches until a big feud with Beth.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

el dandy said:


> What the fuck were they thinking?
> 
> And to all these fools saying this "just wait and see" falderal: Kharma is fucked. They just ruined the last month of work they did. They literally just killed anything that made Kharma interesting/worth while. They are going to turn her into a *pretty* girl. *Next thing you know, she's going to be Santino's Florida Evans.*



Please don't give them any ideas...








crYonYx said:


> To me, the Kharma breakdown was an obvious anti-bullying thing. In fact, there was tons of subtle (?) anti-bullying messages. So many bullies. The episode should have just been called "RAW: That's What I Am Edition"
> 
> - R-Truth gives the glasses to kid and takes them back. Bret stands up to the bully and gives kid the glasses.
> - Big Show leaning on ADR's car, pushes Rodrigez away, palm to face (man, what a bully).
> ...


I think Alberto Del Rio said something in Spanish about going to the papers.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Have her rip through the other 7. Beth will stand up to her. Tease it for a couple weeks and set up a PPV match. Boom. It's not too early. The other option is that she destroys divas in a couple handicap matches until a big feud with Beth.


Um, or maybe they're just not taking the storyline in the direction YOU want it to be taken in?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Um, or maybe they're just not taking the storyline in the direction YOU want it to be taken in?


Um, or maybe they're just not taking the storyline in the direction THE FANS want it to be taken in? They had the opportunity to get the crowd back the event with her appearance. It was anticipated and the crowd was ready for her to lay waste to the rating killers. Instead, they did the exact opposite and completely lost the crowd. Did you not hear the crowd? That shit was painful to watch. Pretty sure many people turned the channel if they haven't already from the divas coming out.

Know your role Summerlove.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Have her rip through the other 7. Beth will stand up to her. Tease it for a couple weeks and set up a PPV match. Boom. It's not too early.


That makes sense. If they wanted to do rush it, they would've had Kharma rip through them all after the match. Beth would've made the save and there's our match.

This way, we still don't really know who she's going after. Everyone thinks she's lost all credibility. If anything, she has the element of surprise on her side. We have no idea what she's going to do next. I don't know about you, but I wanna know what happens next.

As for it not being too early, it actually is. Kharma's never had an official match. It'd make more sense for her to have a few wins before giving her a ppv match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy shit, it's not like she's never going to beat the shit out of anyone else ever again. That's why I'm saying instead of jumping the gun, you WATCH and SEE where the fuck they're taking her before freaking the fuck out. I'm sure after they develop her character some more, and then have her kick ass, she's going to be super over.

If Kharma just rips through people, it's boring and has happened before. We'd already seen threads titled "Kharmas boring." By her crying, shes probably faking everyone out and just adding to her mystique. We never know what she'll do next, when she'll appear, which is why she's so threatening.

It's fucking retarded to assume shes turning face or is going to stop being a monster because of THIS ONE OCCURRENCE.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

SummerLove said:


> Holy shit, it's not like she's never going to beat the shit out of anyone else ever again. That's why I'm saying instead of jumping the gun, you WATCH and SEE where the fuck they're taking her before freaking the fuck out. I'm sure after they develop her character some more, and then have her kick ass, she's going to be super over.


but..she was already kicking ass and already over.

Seriously, why is this so hard for people to follow? Whatever payoff there is to bad had, it will be right back to where we were before this segment happened.

This is not Silence of the Lambs. There is nothing worth while that is gonna be added to her character. How is she even going to articulate this new dimension to her character? She may as well start cutting promos and then the Kharma mystique will all be gone.

It's like you can go straight from A (monster) to B (title program etc), OR you can go from A to S to R to E to W to F *to A again*, then go to B.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The issue here is that WWE just confused the fuck out of many fans. And this isn't just a temporarily confusion. What she does the next few weeks will point back to this moment and people will still be confused.

It's going to take a few weeks to rebuild her momentum. Perhaps longer. WWE never had to put themselves in this position in the first place. They were riding high with her and all the sudden the roller coaster just broke at it's peak thrill of the ride.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

She showed up and cried her eyes out. It's a pretty significant development to her character and the odds are a billion to one this is the last time it'll happen. Would anyone be surprised if she plopped herself into the ring on Smackdown tomorrow for a repeat performance?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Like I said before...Kharma isn't a brute force like Mason Ryan, she's actually intelligent and tactful. It was apparent from her absences on Smackdown, OTL, and her just taunting kelly kelly instead of just straight up beating the fuck out of her that she is a thinker as well as a destroyer. She's always had a method to her madness, we just dont know what that IS, which is why we need to wait and see what it is exactly. So what I'm saying is, her crying isn't a change to her character, it's just a way to keep everyone guessing what she'll do next. It's brilliant TV. Admit it, you are interested in seeing where she goes from here.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Like I said before...Kharma isn't a brute force like Mason Ryan, she's actually intelligent and tactful. It was apparent from her absences on Smackdown, OTL, and her just taunting kelly kelly instead of just straight up beating the fuck out of her that she is a thinker as well as a destroyer. She's always had a method to her madness, we just dont know what that IS, which is why we need to wait and see what it is exactly. So what I'm saying is, her crying isn't a change to her character, it's just a way to keep everyone guessing what she'll do next. It's brilliant TV. Admit it, you are interested in seeing where she goes from here.


This.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Like I said before...Kharma isn't a brute force like Mason Ryan, she's actually intelligent and tactful. It was apparent from her absences on Smackdown, OTL, and her just taunting kelly kelly instead of just straight up beating the fuck out of her that she is a thinker as well as a destroyer. She's always had a method to her madness, we just dont know what that IS, which is why we need to wait and see what it is exactly. So what I'm saying is, her crying isn't a change to her character, it's just a way to keep everyone guessing what she'll do next. It's brilliant TV.


Turning the crowd against the storyline or character isn't brilliant TV. She was getting over crushing Diva's. Kharma doesn't need these small intricacies to her character to get over, or create money-making TV. 

Nobody wants to see a monster heel crying and being clever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SummerLove said:


> Like I said before...Kharma isn't a brute force like Mason Ryan, she's actually intelligent and tactful. It was apparent from her absences on Smackdown, OTL, and her just taunting kelly kelly instead of just straight up beating the fuck out of her that she is a thinker as well as a destroyer. She's always had a method to her madness, we just dont know what that IS, which is why we need to wait and see what it is exactly. So what I'm saying is, her crying isn't a change to her character, it's just a way to keep everyone guessing what she'll do next. It's brilliant TV. Admit it, you are interested in seeing where she goes from here.


Couldn't agree more. I have literally no idea where they're going with this rather than seeing Kharma squash #253. Honestly I don't understand how that shit is so 'exciting'. I'd love to see actual matches with her, but the interferences got old fast for me.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Brye said:


> Couldn't agree more. _*I have literally no idea where they're going with this rather than seeing Kharma squash #253*_. Honestly I don't understand how that shit is so 'exciting'. I'd love to see actual matches with her, but the interferences got old fast for me.


You have Umaga in your avatar?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> You have Umaga in your avatar?


Umaga/Cena - NYR
Umaga/Cena - RR
Umaga/Triple H -Cyber Sunday '07
Umaga/Hardy - GAB '07
Umaga/Hardy - Countless times on Raw (especially the cage match)
Umaga/Punk
Umaga/Jericho
Umaga - EC '08

All of those are solid to fantastic Umaga matches, and those came to mind in about 40 seconds...So what are you trying to say here?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Brye said:


> Umaga/Cena - NYR
> Umaga/Cena - RR
> Umaga/Triple H -Cyber Sunday '07
> Umaga/Hardy - GAB '07
> ...


How did he get over? 
What did most of his career consist off?

Would you want Umaga crying, instead of Samoan Spiking randomers?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> How did he get over?
> What did most of his career consist off?
> 
> Would you want Umaga crying?


I'll admit that up until around July of '06 he won mostly squashes. He was going over established guys like Flair, had a great mouthpiece to draw heat in Estrada. After that he really wasn't a huge squash guy. He had a share of them but so does everyone looking to get elevated.

Honestly is Kharma coming out and squashing a Bella each week interrupting a match going to do anything for her once she's done it once or twice?

And we don't know where this angle is going yet. She could just be that fucking nuts or something. Hell it could be a cop out because she couldn't win an 8 on 1. It's too many people, especially with Phoenix in the group. She was perhaps being smart.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't help but feel that some of you are only mad because you didn't get to see Kharma beat up a bitch. Like, I think some of you just wanna see the divas get fucked up on some masochistic shit...

And oh, this is the most attention the divas division has gotten since LayCool, so obviously the WWE is doing something right if all you care so much. Sit back and wait to see what comes of this. Maybe it'll be awesome, who knows?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

How dare WWE do something different. How dare they show character development.

It's no wonder the product is so boring these days. Whenever they attempt to tell a unique story there's a million "experts" saying it'll be the worst story of all time, despite the fact that they haven't even had the chance to tell the story yet.

Way too many impatient people on this forum. It was one of the few things on the show I was actually intrigued about.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A bunch of people before the latest Raw: "Kharma's segments are boring; she keeps doing the same thing over and over."

A bunch of people after the latest Raw: "That made no sense! Kharma's been buried, it's WWE making a statement about bullying, she'll be turned face and buried before July."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> A bunch of people before the latest Raw: "Kharma's segments are boring; she keeps doing the same thing over and over."
> 
> A bunch of people after the latest Raw: "That made no sense! Kharma's been buried, it's WWE making a statement about bullying, she'll be turned face and buried before July."


Well, it DIDN'T make sense. Let's not pretend otherwise. If they want this to work, they better have a GREAT explanation next week for why their new monster diva who was the ONLY person in that division anybody was talking about and who was destroying everyone walked down to the ring, looking like she was going to do it again, and then just started crying. Knowing WWE, though, they don't have a great explanation and this was all done to promote Randy Orton's 99 cent bargain bin anti-bullying movie.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't believe fucked this up. That was the easiest money he could of made this year with this girl and he had it go down LIKE THAT? All to protect some worthless talent with the exception of Beth, Nattie, and Layla? Fucking insanity. I can't believe what I saw last night. She came out to a MONSTER pop that only Bret and Riley exceeded and they fucked it up. Disgusting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> A bunch of people before the latest Raw: "Kharma's segments are boring; she keeps doing the same thing over and over."
> 
> A bunch of people after the latest Raw: "That made no sense! Kharma's been buried, it's WWE making a statement about bullying, she'll be turned face and buried before July."


*Well to be fair, there's a HUGE difference between changing it up a little and doing something drastic like they did last night. I don't mind people hating what they did with Kharma last night even, like me, they were tired of the same old thing happening. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it DIDN'T make sense. Let's not pretend otherwise. If they want this to work, they better have a GREAT explanation next week for why their new monster diva who was the ONLY person in that division anybody was talking about and who was destroying everyone walked down to the ring, looking like she was going to do it again, and then just started crying. Knowing WWE, though, they don't have a great explanation and this was all done to promote Randy Orton's 99 cent bargain bin anti-bullying movie.


It might be the dumbest move of the century, or it might be brilliant, but it's too early to say either way. It could be WWE politically tying their storyline into Orton's anti-bullying movie or it might be WWE trying to create a diva version of Mankind (which the vignettes kind of hinted to). 

One thing about it, I don't think anyone saw it coming. That might be the first time they've pulled that off for me personally on Raw in... I frankly don't even remember how long. 

There are a bunch of ways they can explain it--insane characters always leave doors open for writers--without compromising Kharma at all in my estimation. 

On this one, I'm wlling to let it play out before coming down one way or the other. It's a make it or break it move in the storyline, though, so it'll be interesting to see where they go with it.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

M'6'A said:


> It's all a plan by Kharma to trick the divas. In a situation, where she can take on everyone no problem, she cleans house. Today, she was clearly outnumbered, so she did the smart thing and "backed down."
> 
> In almost every occasion in which Kharma has appeared, one or more divas would run away. This time, none of them ran, so she had to change her plan. It's called being a smart heel.


Or they are doing a psych 101 with the girl lashing out because she isn't like the rest of the girls and secretly she just wants to fit in.

Hell it would fit in with the WWE anti bullying campaign, a pseudo she's only a bully as she's insecure.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

The entire name "Kharma" gives away the fact that she was getting revenge for all the times she had been looked down upon, beaten down ect. They are adding depth to her charachter and are using this angle to help promote the anti-bullying campgain presumably and there is nothing wrong with the WWE getting behind and supporting a fantastic cause such as Anti-Bullying. First of all you shit all over the fact that for 4 weeks (which isn't all that long) she had been beating down other Divas because it was repetetive and stale and now they add another side to Kharma and your all bitching because she is showing another side to her charachter and developig it, yet the majority of you critize the WWE for their charachters not having enough depth or personality and when they give a charachter that you moan about it. People on here never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

To be honest, I don't see what her going down to the ring and demolishing all eight divas at once would've done. If she would've beat ALL the divas down, what would be left for her to do? Who would beat her if she can win 1 on 8?

And on the flipside: If she came down and the divas fended her off, what would we have? All the divas vs. Kharma? Not even she could make that believable imo. She's huge, but I'm sure Natty and Beth could take her together, let alone Melina, Gail, and Eve being there too.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess we've got a guy here who's never see Kong perform with no limits.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> I guess we've got a guy here who's never see Kong perform with no limits.


and I guess you don't know how the WWE works. Even the Big Show gets beat down 4 on 1 against the Nexus.

Your telling me her beating down 8 people is believable when all the divas who came down bar Kelly Kelly where former womens and divas champions?

Thats a fast way to discredit the whole division. I like Kharma too, but her beating down 8 people at once is unbelievable.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

That's like having goldberg crying in the middle of the royal rumble, stupid as hell. They better have a good reason for this.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

It was... very odd. I assume this is going somewhere but I have absolutely no idea now... which is a good thing.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it DIDN'T make sense. Let's not pretend otherwise. If they want this to work, they better have a GREAT explanation next week for why their new monster diva who was the ONLY person in that division anybody was talking about and who was destroying everyone walked down to the ring, looking like she was going to do it again, and then just started crying. Knowing WWE, though, they don't have a great explanation and *this was all done to promote Randy Orton's 99 cent bargain bin anti-bullying movie.*


HOW DARE YOU... it's the BEST FILM OF THE YEAR SO FAR... RANDY ORTON IS PITCH PERFECT.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Once again WWE provides me with a what the fuck moment but not in a good way.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jumping to conclusions when none of us are part of WWE creative is naive at this point. How many times do we have to see the predictable beat down every week? There are only so many Divas on the roster. If Kharma was doing that every week, there'd be virtually no challengers left. Hopefully this will eventually bring out an even more aggressive Kharma.

WWE can be a bit boring and predictable with their booking, but imagine if this was done in TNA while she was competing Awesome Kong. With Russo at the helm, it'd have had more twists, turns and illogical developments before the month ended.

The only let down of RAW was seeing that worthless cunt McGillicutty winning a title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They'll probably do the same segment next week only that this time Kharma won't cry. Besides you couldn't expect her to go through all those divas with Beth Phoenix in that group.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

If Kharma doesn't cry next week, but does something aggressive or even threatening, this segment will be forgotten. The people whining about this are probably the same naive people who thought that Linda McMahon losing the election would result in WWE ditching the PG rating. Did it happen??


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

She wants to be a star, not a bully.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

This was turn in character for one week and people already judge.

I actually think it fitted her character. She seems like a mentally unstable monster ala Mankind, so the fact that i was "Wierded Out" about it, seems like a good thing.

Lets see where it is going.


----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)

peowulf said:


> She wants to be a star, not a bully.


:lmao


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

A strange segment. I don't know where this is going but at the very least I'm curious, if not pleased. I'd prefer to watch Kharma smashing bitches but this is pro-wrestling so whatever it is that they are trying to do should end in a conflict of some type.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Like Tod Martin said, this is why wrestling should be booked by wrestling people, not Hollywood writers. You don't have your monster heel sob in front of everyone about a month after her debut. I said they'll figure out a way to screw this up like they always do and so far I'm right.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll wait and see what WWE is planning with Kharma. Although if the Divas attempted a Nexus style beatdown and carnage ensued......NOW that would have got a lot of pop from the fans/IWC. 

It could still happen though!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some of you may not have enjoyed the moment, but none of you can deny that it has been a LONG LONG LONG time since something regarding the Divas has gotten us talking this much and has gotten some of us this curious. I can't wait to see where it goes, I am optomistic there is a good resoning behind it.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's obvious. She's Kane's admirer, so to impress Kane, she decided to go on a huge rampage destroying all Divas that she could. She eventually (last night) got the courage to tell Kane how she felt about him. Kane called her a freak. Filled with rage and heartache, she decided she'd go on her biggest rampage yet, taking out 8 Divas, but when she got to the ring, her heartachce became more powerful than her rage and she mentally broke down in the ring. 

Next week, she finds out that Kane already has a girlfriend and decides to destroy all of the Divas thinking that one of them is his girlfriend (little does she know that his girlfriend is not even a Diva nor is even alive). 

Many months from now when this is all forgotten, Big Show will make his return and gets his revenge on Del Rio and he tell Show that it was her plan all along. That's right, he did it for the Kharma. Completly and utterly disgusted with this news, Kane turns heel on his former tag team partner as now he finds himself strangely attracted to Kharma. "That dead bitch meant nothing to me."


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

METTY said:


> Pretty sure this is all a plot. The *writers know what they are doing*, I'm guessing Kharma is just tricking the divas.





METTY said:


> This isn't TNA.
> 
> *Her name is Kharma.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

God some of you are well impatient.

Why don't you do something unheard of by today's impatient fans and actually wait and see what happens.

I find it intriguing and maybe she will be a character who has issues with something like bi-polar or something.

You'll never know from one minute to the next what she's gonna do and I find that far more interesting than her just coming out week after week destroying some random diva.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> Like Tod Martin said, this is why wrestling should be booked by wrestling people, not Hollywood writers. You don't have your monster heel sob in front of everyone about a month after her debut. I said they'll figure out a way to screw this up like they always do and so far I'm right.


Fuck what Todd Martin says.

The man is a tool.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody thinks that WWE's new anti-bullying campaign has something to do with this? After all Kharma did bully the other divas.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anybody thinks that WWE's new anti-bullying campaign has something to do with this? After all Kharma did bully the other divas.


Nope, I think it's more to do with the fact that Kharma just destroying divas each week would get boring quickly and she needed some extra dimension to her.

Simple as.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come one now, OP, patience.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> METTY said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't TNA.
> ...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

its called a storyline that is not being rushed people. calm the fuck down.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Nope, I think it's more to do with the fact that Kharma just destroying divas each week would get boring quickly and she needed some extra dimension to her.
> 
> Simple as.


She hasn't even had a match. They can put her as boring yet.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> She hasn't even had a match. They can put her as boring yet.


I never even mentioned about her having a match yet.

All I said was that the random coming down and destroying divas each week would get boring.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

whatever it was, it was weird.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

All my money goes to the storyline of Kharma beating all the divas up and then crying in front of them all because shes not "thin and beautiful" as they all are. PG sucks.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TRRS said:


> All my money goes to the storyline of Kharma beating all the divas up and then crying in front of them all because shes not "thin and beautiful" as they all are. PG sucks.


What does PG have to do with it? Take the same writers today and put them back 5-10 years ago the same thing would happen.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It looked like she had a flashback when the divas surrounded her.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Has it ever came across your minds that the WWE is making her more bat shit than ever. Crazy people are not all there in the head..so she could have been crying for no reason. I think the writers are doing that.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it DIDN'T make sense. Let's not pretend otherwise. If they want this to work, they better have a GREAT explanation next week for why their new monster diva who was the ONLY person in that division anybody was talking about and who was destroying everyone walked down to the ring, looking like she was going to do it again, and then just started crying. Knowing WWE, though, they don't have a great explanation and this was all done to promote Randy Orton's 99 cent bargain bin anti-bullying movie.


Of COURSE it didn't make sense, it wasn't SUPPOSED to make sense. If we all knew what the fuck was going on then a major part of the appeal of television shows wouldn't be there. One of the goals of a TV show is for you to keep staying tuned so shit like this IS explained.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> What does PG have to do with it? Take the same writers today and put them back 5-10 years ago the same thing would happen.


I guess i should have specified that I feel that it is going to tie in with the "Anti-Bullying" campaign then are running. Something like "this is why i beat you all up, because i'm in secure" then they all become friends. And no, put the same writers as today back 5-10 years ago and they would still come up with better stuff. Its because we are in the PG era that the writers are limited to what they can put out there.



Also, lulz at all the folks on here posting, telling everyone to calm down because we havn't had time to see this storyline develop when I garuntee that 79% of these people were the ones fucking bugging out when Randy took the title from Christian, declaring it was the end for him. LULZ!


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Usually Kong would've laid out all 8 of them, but crying? I understand wait-and-see here, but just doesn't make much sense for a monster to be crying in the ring in front of the divas. Just have to see how it plays out though.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TRRS said:


> Also, lulz at all the folks on here posting, telling everyone to calm down because we havn't had time to see this storyline develop when I garuntee that 79% of these people were the ones fucking bugging out when Randy took the title from Christian, declaring it was the end for him. LULZ!


I didn't sweat that one either so your point might be valid with others on here but certainly not me.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> What does PG have to do with it? Take the same writers today and put them back 5-10 years ago the same thing would happen.


PG has everything to do with it because anything that someone dosen't like on WWE programming is instantly down to the PG rating


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

I believe that Kharma is jealous that all of the divas are beautiful and thats the reason why she attacked them. That's why she cried last night. I think that seems plausible, and fits the promos before her debut.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not going to jump to conclusions about this angle, but I'm not optimistic. The WWE has a long track record of dropping the ball.

I just hope they don't turn her into a wannabee pretty girl. I would rather see Kharma kill all the bitches rather than try to be one.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Lol you guys complaining are worse then pathetic. Let down? are you serious? you know nothing about build up and not giving everything away on one show, this segment has got people more excited for Kharma and its way more interesting then the usual monster gimmick that we've seen millions of times before. As the guy above me(TheKev) said, its a gimmick, and much better then the usual '''MOSTER'' gimmick. 

And anyway what else could you have wanted? Kharma beating up everyone in the ring? that would have been poor booking, and you say creative team sucks at booking, IWC sucks at booking, thats why they are not in the creative team, get over it. Kharma beating everyone would be complete burying and let all the excitement of her die down. And her getting beat up would be stupid to, a completely pointless segment if they had her just get beaten up. Her gimmick is the perfect choice and very interesting.

And if you're gonna ask why i complained about Christian losing the title when the storyline didn't even begin, its because they RUINED his reign and it made him look weak when he cleanly lose to Randy Orton. Christian isn't going to win the title again in this storyline, as already proved, because Vince doesn't see him as main event.



Deebow said:


> I'm not going to jump to conclusions about this angle, but I'm not optimistic. The WWE has a long track record of dropping the ball.
> 
> I just hope they don't turn her into a wannabee pretty girl. I would rather see Kharma kill all the bitches rather than try to be one.


who says she wants to be like them, she wants to kill all of them because of jealousy. She got bullied by pretty girls when she was young, and on Raw she cried remembering the days.* just a thought* Anyway, whatever her gimmick is, its gotten us more excited for her, more unpredictable and not the stale Monster gimmick.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Its called character development (instead of having her come out every week and destroy people) her destroying diva's was getting old. Kharma character is a psycho and I see they are going with a story simlar to mankind. She was bullied as a child and her parents proably bullied her aswell and made feel like everyone was better than her so she takes vengeance on mankind or in Kharma's way divas.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Its called character development (instead of having her come out every week and destroy people) her destroying diva's was getting old. Kharma character is a psycho and I see they are going with a story simlar to mankind. She was bullied as a child and her parents proably bullied her aswell and made feel like everyone was better than her so she takes vengeance on mankind or in Kharma's way divas.


This, but most of the IWC are to simple to understand.


----------



## bella (May 20, 2011)

They should of added more to it. Kharma crying and then everyone staring at her...? What's gonna happen next?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

bella said:


> They should of added more to it. Kharma crying and then everyone staring at her...? What's gonna happen next?


Your last sentence explains why they didn't do your first sentence.


----------



## Traphik (Feb 23, 2011)

Was Kharma wearing more makeup then usual? Probably some story line about how she dont look like the other divas.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Shawn Morrison said:


> This, but most of the IWC are to simple to understand.


I know, I have been watching wrestling for 10 years and if this forums is moronic enough to not accept character development, when was the last time characters like R truth,Rhodes and Kong were allowed to develop and grow. what does this forum want them to do? use her to kill the credibility of the divas decision her character brought to it with her character and presence. I can't understand how the WWE can be bitched about for actually doing somthing with her character. This reminds so much of mankinds development the innocent child who screams and crys for comfort but instead expresses their pain through aggression.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> I know, I have been watching wrestling for 10 years and if this forums is moronic enough to not accept character development, when was the last time characters like R truth,Rhodes and Kong were allowed to develop and grow. what does this forum want them to do? use her to kill the credibility of the divas decision her character brought to it with her character and presence. I can't understand how the WWE can be bitched about for actually doing somthing with her character. This reminds so much of mankinds development the innocent child who screams and crys for comfort but instead expresses their pain through aggression.


100% agreed, IWC just likes to bash WWE for everything now.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i thought that made her look like shit with the crying. I think the dominate approach is the best way to book her and the probably almost ruined that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I did particulary like it, but I guess I'll wait to next week to see how it plays out. 

People were liking her destroying DIVAs though, why interrupt that when the fans were most definatly responding to her? I guess they couldn't have had her destroy people for years but the monster ruun was working, and had only been going about three weeks. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Let's wait and see where it goes before we go jumping the gun, eh?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Who knows. This could still turn out right. But in this case, character development was not needed. Period. The fans didn't want to see it. You heard the reaction, this was clearly the last thing thing the fans wanted to see. WWE just complicated a Storyline just for the sake of complicating it. And if they did want to add an extra depth to Kharma's persona, there were other ways that would probably have been better, and made more sense. For instance, if all she was going to do was break down and cry, why even go out to the ring? If it turns out she cried because she just wanted to be accepted, then why didn't she cry earlier, when Divas were running in fear, even though she was mostly destroying heels? Why did she never give any hint that all she wanted was to help? If they wanted her to play mind games, why didn't she just cry, then when a Diva comes to comfort her, she snaps? Why didn't she just walk in, have an individual staredown with each Diva, then laugh and leave? These aren't just questions I came up with, some of this is stuff my _*11 year old sister*_ pointed out. Swerves for the sake of swerves.

Like I said, this could all turn out great. I can think of at least three different storylines where this leads to an excellent situation. Problem is, I now have absolutely no faith that any of them will come to pass. WWE couldn't follow the simplest of simple booking storylines, the Monster Heel storyline. But you expect me to patiently sit and wait, swallow all my questions and dissapointment, and just willingly believe and trust that the WWE will successfully pull off a far more intricate storyline, with a Diva no less. That's asking a lot, especially when I can remember several threads when some of the people advocating patience now weren't so patient themselves.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> I did particulary like it, but I guess I'll wait to next week to see how it plays out.
> 
> People were liking her destroying DIVAs though, why interrupt that when the fans were most definatly responding to her? I guess they couldn't have had her destroy people for years but the monster ruun was working, and had only been going about three weeks. Not sure what that was all about.


I'm wondering myself. She draws just by beating divas. Now it seems like they're giving her some sort of split personality. Nobody wanted that.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Xist2inspire i disagree, this was needed to make her more unpredictable and unstable, they needed to develop her character. This monster that beats up Divas's angle couldn't have worked for too long, people enjoyed it, but having it weekly is stupid, they are having many unstableness in her character, one week she does this, other week she does that, its way better then the same predictable attacks.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> I'm wondering myself. She draws just by beating divas. Now it seems like they're giving her some sort of split personality. Nobody wanted that.


Her attacking divas will soon get boring, as much as Kharma attacking divas every week is more fun then the usual divas, its poor booking, something IWC isn't understanding. its repetitive and soon gets stale, then in the future this will be bad for Kharma. Adding unpredictability and mystery to her character is way better and exciting.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think they are tying this in to the anti-bullying thing. The big bad bully is really an insecure, lonely person. I hope this is just a ploy to sucker the other divas in to letting their guard down before Kharma destroys them.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well it's certainly got people talking, that's for sure. If they continued booking her to beat up all the Divas individually, what interest would be left at all? Yeah she kills bitches dead, then what??

As Kong in TNA, that is all she did and got pretty stale once the feuds against Gail Kim and Taylor Wilde ended.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Its called character development (instead of having her come out every week and destroy people) her destroying diva's was getting old. Kharma character is a psycho and I see they are going with a story simlar to mankind. She was bullied as a child and her parents proably bullied her aswell and made feel like everyone was better than her so she takes vengeance on mankind or in Kharma's way divas.


This. Fuck all this nonsense, some decent character development is exactly what she needs. I think they're trying everything they can with her character and trying to keep away from the predictable story of:

-Take each girl out
-Win the title
-Feud with Beth
-Get bodyslammed by Beth.

If they go with that route, the character will practically be finished by the time the Beth feud is done, and then what would she do? 

The segment was weird as fuck, but I'm looking forward to what happens next. The Monster character can only stretch so far and gets boring after a while. I can't for what happens next because I honestly have no idea what is going to happen next. The IWC are just ridiculous.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> This, but most of the IWC are to simple to understand.


Incorrect. Sure some of the IWC don't understand the full grasp, but its mainly the fact the WWE doesn't go that in depth to storylines that much let alone a divas storyline. (being based off of how the WWE has been working for the past couple of years)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kharma will probably break down crying next week but then she starts smiling and destroys the divas.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd say it's more of a head scratchier than anything


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw that segment and said "what the fuck"...was looking forward to seeing some diva get an implant buster. The segment just went on for too long...I didn't find it very effective but depending on where WWE goes with this it could be brilliant or complete stupidity (my guess would be the latter).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Her attacking divas will soon get boring, as much as Kharma attacking divas every week is more fun then the usual divas, its poor booking, something IWC isn't understanding. its repetitive and soon gets stale, then in the future this will be bad for Kharma. Adding unpredictability and mystery to her character is way better and exciting.


No doubt, but it's not even got to that point yet. We haven't even seen her in a match. I'm not gonna judge so early, but it's still head scratching.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kharma's such an enigma. I can't work out what's going on.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mega LOLZ in this thread. Cheers guys.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



> Kharma Reportedly Sidelined For The Remainder Of The Year
> By Daniel Pena
> May 24, 2011 - 7:58:04 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Kharma_Reportedly_Sidelined_For_The_Remainder_Of_The_Year.html





edit: please delete if already posted.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*

that explains that pathetic segment on raw then


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

****Big Kharma News****

Just saw this report from Lordsofpain.net. This is crazy!

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Kharma_Reportedly_Sidelined_For_The_Remainder_Of_The_Year.html


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*

*9 months? She pregnant?


But no, greaz taker!, that does not explain that pathetic segment on Raw last night.*


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

this had better not be true


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

9 months? I suppose for a woman of her size she wouldn't even know she got preggers.


But I really hope this is not true, just when the divas division got interesting.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

I see that there is already a thread on this. Could someone delete this thread?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*

You have gotta be fucking kidding me.

I dont believe this.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*



Lady Croft said:


> *9 months? She pregnant?*


Exactly my thoughts...

Because she hasn't actually done anything in the WWE, except pick up the Divas and drive them.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

Kind of a strange way to write someone off the show...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

What 9 months?

If they were going to write her off then they should have not let her appear at all since she didnt appear on Smackdown and at the PPV.

But anyways I wont believe till I see her gone for good.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*



Lady Croft said:


> *9 months? She pregnant?
> 
> 
> But no, greaz taker!, that does not explain that pathetic segment on Raw last night.*


in a way it does, but in a way it don't, ahh wot the fuck, I just confused my self lol


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

...she...what?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

That blows..they could have written her off better than that tho...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

Dang, already? That really sucks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****



Death Finger said:


> *9 months? I suppose for a woman of her size she wouldn't even know she got preggers*.
> 
> 
> But I really hope this is not true, just when the divas division got interesting.


:lmao

This better not be true though.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

this is BS


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Wow, what the fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

*I hope this is BS but I merged the two threads and since she appears on both Raw and Smackdown I'll get it in General WWE.

It was odd though that she didn't appear at the PPV... so something might indeed be up.*


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

She does have a boyfriend...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Oh fuck this...just as the diva's division was getting interesting. 

When I read 9 months...I thought yep she's preggers.

Hope the story is BS and she's not really out for that long, but if she is pregnant, just based on the 9 months thing then congratulations to her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT - I see Pyro got there before me. :hmm:

I obviously would never wish injury on anyone, but I'm happy that she'll be gone from TV if true.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I really don't care. Not going to care about the entire diva division because of some huge monster.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I don't see this anywhere respectable...Observer doesn't have it on their site yet your link claims it does.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

AZWrestle ^ thats a fan taking a picture


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

bit pathetic if she is out for 9months, all this hype and for her to have a breakdown in the middle of the ring and start crying really is a bad way to write her out fpalm


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



CC91 said:


> AZWrestle ^ thats a fan taking a picture


Its listed on a website as her boyfriend. And why would he be sitting behind the table if clearly all of the fans are in front of it?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Might i add Daniel Pena has a rather nasty habit of making up "news" for example claiming Roddy Piper was about to die, the former Diva Victoria being Benoit's mistress...he is not to be trusted as a source for ANYTHING other than piles of BS.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

so kharma has a little kharma on the way huh...

awful timing and a rather retarded way to write her off by wwe...

still, if it's true then congrats to her


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Actually Im gonna wait until PWInsider report this before I believe it


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Damn that sucks. When she was finally getting pushed and noticed she may be preggos? LOL Talk about "Kharma!!" :/


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



AZwrestle said:


> She does have a boyfriend...


Good looking couple right there.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Nexus One said:


> I don't see this anywhere respectable...Observer doesn't have it on their site yet your link claims it does.


http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/20746/
Hard to find what sites are "respectable" nowadays, don't think it's fake. If so though, SMH.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I still don't get how that segment last night, has a meaning that she is leaving.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Death Finger said:


> 9 months? I suppose for a woman of her size she wouldn't even know she got preggers.


GET IN MAH BELLY!


But in all seriousness, I think WWE issue drug testing to all it's performers in the form of a blood test. So she probably found out that way? Who knows? The WWE has some weird storylines.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Couldn't they use her as a non-wrestler? Make her a scary on-air personality that uses her ability to strike fear in the hearts of the divas to turn them against each other. Most of the divas do what she says while a few stand strong as rebels to her influence. Have that play out until she can wrestle again. Damn it, the Divas division was getting interesting too.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If she's pregnant then good for her, hope it all goes well. Bummer it happened now but you can't really speak ill of it, she'll have plenty of time afterwards. 

If not and it's still true, then wut and why.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If this turns into a "Kharma is pregnant storyline" then i might kill a man.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



AZwrestle said:


> If this turns into a "Kharma is pregnant storyline" then i might kill a man.


What if she gives birth to Mae Young's hand...


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Can't be pregnancy(well it could but...) she can't just get back to wrestling after 9 months of being pregnant. Maternity leave and all that.(so that would be a few more months after the 9 pregnant months so she can rest up, lose extra weight, etc.)

edit: maybe she is...hmmm.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



VampDude said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY!
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, I think WWE issue drug testing to all it's performers in the form of a blood test. So she probably found out that way? Who knows? The WWE has some weird storylines.


*No, WWE doesn't do blood testing. *


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Remember guys we don't know she is out. But I know pregnant sounds right but it could be anything, first thing I thought was drugs missuse ban, but know the pregnant thing has came about I think that probably is it.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Let's just wait until there are more reports saying why she's sidelined, or better yet next Smackdown or Raw before we start believing this report.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I need a lot more confirmation than a bunch of sites C&Ping something that I can't read on F4W.

This seems like such a weird response to a pregnancy, injury or a nine-month mystery suspension.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



AZwrestle said:


> If this turns into a "Kharma is pregnant storyline" then i might kill a man.


I thought people would only kill a man for a klondike bar. But seriously just like everyone said, the segment didn't make any sense, but how else could they write her off?


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



AZwrestle said:


> She does have a boyfriend...


Holy fuck, that kid is going to be an interracial monster.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

9 months???  Seriously, What the Hell??? Divas division back to the gutter.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

lolwat


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Yeah she looked so soft last night. If true I think they could have handled the write off better.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Wait a minute, if she's pregnant, she's gonna be gone at *LEAST* a year. It's gonna take 3 months for the child to be born, but it's gonna take her at least 3 months to get back and ready to wrestle again.

This story smells like total bullshit. If that's the way they're writing her character off, that's fucking awful!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Weak ass pathetic way to write her off. Oh well. Fuck it, it's the WWE sometimes they do dumb "TNA esque" stuff

Me thinks if she's gone for a long time, it's more than pregnancy. I dunno the story sounds like bull-fucking-shit :/


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Kharma could be pregnant?

Well that would explain the weight gain. She must be in what, her 36th trimester?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

WHAT.. THE .. FUCK..??


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wait a minute, if she's pregnant, she's gonna be gone at *LEAST* a year. It's gonna take 3 months for the child to be born, but it's gonna take her at least 3 months to get back and ready to wrestle again.
> 
> This story smells like total bullshit. If that's the way they're writing her character off, that's fucking awful!


She could be a few months along, they just found out and hence not being at the PPV. So the 6 or so months left and then maternity leave and then she's back. Makes sense if this report is true.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Mr. Every Night said:


> Weak ass pathetic way to write her off. Oh well. Fuck it, it's the WWE sometimes they do dumb "TNA esque" stuff
> 
> Me thinks if she's gone for a long time, it's more than pregnancy. I dunno the story sounds like bull-fucking-shit :/


How else can they write her off? If the story is true, she clearly cannot do anything physical in the ring so a physical write-off wasn't possible. Unless you want WWE to just ignore Kharma and make her disappear without any appearance whatsoever, I don't think there is any way to have an "effective" write-off that wouldn't disappoint one way or another.


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

There goes my interest in the diva division....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



skolpo said:


> How else can they write her off? If the story is true, she clearly cannot do anything physical in the ring so a physical write-off wasn't possible. Unless you want WWE to just ignore Kharma and make her disappear without any appearance whatsoever, I don't think there is any way to have an "effective" write-off that wouldn't disappoint one way or another.


Maybe the other Diva's she has attacked could have set up a psyche ward come out with a straight jacket and take her away. Look at that, in 6 seconds I came up with something better and I am sure all of you could come up with something better then what was booked last night.

Or, maybe just let the show go on without her. People would wonder "What ever happened to Kharma?", but then in 9 months BOOM goes the dynamite n Kharma is back meaner than ever.

Killing her character (which is EXACTLY what they did) as a means of writing her out out of the script is asinine booking (not unless they don't intend to have her back).

If people remember anything about Kharma when see returns, it will be that the last time we saw her she was having a pity party in the ring crying.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



The Monster's Boss said:


> WHAT.. THE .. FUCK..??


Yup, if true, its time for a new sig.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Pathetic. You could see that the WWE was trying to build her up into something good, and you could see that the fans were always happy to see Kharma come in to destroy another Playboy Model, and this happens? 

No doubt Kharma was a good signing to the WWE after leaving TNA due to financial issues and Bubba the Shit Sponge, but if they're going to fuck her over and turn her into another waste of TV time, what's the point?

Triple H's projects were Sin Cara, who must enjoy his work being on Botchamania, and Kharma. What other project will be added that will somehow fuck up shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Oh wow...that makes the segment last night even worse. The fuck?


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



el dandy said:


> Maybe the other Diva's she has attacked could have set up a psyche ward come out with a straight jacket and take her away. Look at that, in 6 seconds I came up with something better and I am sure all of you could come up with something better then what was booked last night.
> 
> Or, maybe just let the show go on without her. People would wonder "What ever happened to Kharma?", but then in 9 months BOOM goes the dynamite n Kharma is back meaner than ever.
> 
> ...


I don't consider that better at all. That almost guarantees a bunch of "WTF?" threads being made in the Raw section if that happened, just like the "WTF?" threads that were created for what really happened. At least the crying leaves mystery and it does not in anyway imply that she won't be a monster any longer. However it doesn't change the fact that it was completely awkward.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Uhh, what the fuck? Is it cause she's injured or what? Shit's fucking weird, bro.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

wow talk about bad luck


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

On the bright side, they're obviously going to use those 9 months to build up Gail Kim as a spirited babyface who can overcome all the odds. Right? _Right?_


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Lady Croft said:


> *No, WWE doesn't do blood testing. *


How do they check on the wrestlers if not a blood test? I thought that they issue regular checks, due to the steroid thing quite a few years ago?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

WTF!?,I bet they'll just end up releasing her within 5 months of waiting for her recovery or whatever the reason in!

Such a damn f'n shame!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I got a feel with Kharma be out for nine months that The Bellas will face Beth Phoenix for the diva champion at summerslam.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



VampDude said:


> How do they check on the wrestlers if not a blood test? I thought that they issue regular checks, due to the steroid thing quite a few years ago?


I believe it's urine and dermatological tests. Blood tests are too invasive of a procedure.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

What an awful awful awful way to write someone off. This just magnifies the stupidity of last nights angle.



skolpo said:


> I don't consider that better at all. That almost guarantees a bunch of "WTF?" threads being made in the Raw section if that happened, just like the "WTF?" threads that were created for what really happened. At least the crying leaves mystery and it does not in anyway imply that she won't be a monster any longer. However it doesn't change the fact that it was completely awkward.


Who the hell cares about WTF? threads. The reaction of this forum has very little to do with the quality of an angle. The crying ruined her character, period.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



skolpo said:


> I don't consider that better at all. That almost guarantees a bunch of "WTF?" threads being made in the Raw section if that happened, just like the "WTF?" threads that were created for what really happened. At least the crying leaves mystery and it does not in anyway imply that she won't be a monster any longer. However it doesn't change the fact that it was completely awkward.


I don't give a fuck about WTF responses because those are inevitable when you have to take your new monster off of TV for 9 months.

How is it not better?

The Diva's she attacked (knowing that they can't beat Kharma) set up Kharma so that when she comes out to fuck them all up, she is ambushed by medics or whatever you call them, put into a straitjacket, and is not seen until she is ready to come back. Diva's can cut a promo the next that "Kharma, we sent you back to the crazy house where you escaped from!" kinda deal to bring temporary closure to her character. 

- Successfully writes off Kharma? CHECK
- Prevents Kharma from getting injured (if she can't take a bump)? CHECK
- Retains the inegrtiy of Kharma's gimmick? CHECK
- Leaving room for a return one day and instant storyline when she comes back? CHECK

Their Way:

- Successfully writes off Kharma? Nope
- Prevents Kharma from getting injured (if she can't take a bump)? CHECK
- Retains the inegrtiy of Kharma's gimmick? Hell fucking no
- Leaving room for a return one day and instant storyline when she comes back? maybe, but we can't unsee what we saw last night.

I'm not saying my idea is great, but there were other avenues to explore.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

PWInsider are basically saying she is pregnant


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Wow this really automatically fucked up ANY hope the WWE diva division had 

Fuck..this is horrible timing. Fuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

LOL.

NINE MONTHS? She'll be future endeavored before then.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If Kharma appears on Raw next week, I say that websites closes down lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Look....If she's Pregnant, then she's Pregnant.

And to whomever said "Wow talk about about BAD Luck"? F.U. buddy. 

Being Pregnant is not Bad Luck(as long as she and her boyfriend consent of course...lol).



Anyway, back to completely ignoring the Diva Matches again.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

i am speechless i really hope this isnt true i actually started sitting through the divas matches because of her :side:


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

looks like she is out for 9 months...wtf!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



skolpo said:


> I believe it's urine and dermatological tests. Blood tests are too invasive of a procedure.


Not an expert here, but pretty sure a urine test confirms pregnancy just as well as a blood test.

I mean...you don't bleed on a Wal-Mart pregnancy test.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

_Monday's WWE Raw segment that featured Kharma crying was reportedly a blowoff angle. WrestlingObserver.com is reporting that she'll be out for more than nine months.

Powell's POV: The story didn't list a reason for her absence. The speculation about the nine months part has already started. I was really enjoying the introduction of her character, so I hope there's a positive reason for her absence and its not injury related. _

-prowrestling

out for nine months, maybe she's pregnant?


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If true congrats to her, but bad timing...She just got here and now she is gone...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fucking sucks.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

WNW says she is pregnant.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

IF she is pregnant (we don't know yet, obviously)... Vince must be super pissed.

Also that would kinda be pretty stupid on Kharma's part: she gets to the big leagues, the WWE, and has a major storyline written for her, and then she goes and gets pregnant?!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



VampDude said:


> How do they check on the wrestlers if not a blood test? I thought that they issue regular checks, due to the steroid thing quite a few years ago?


*They do it via urine tests. It's why HGH is so prevalent in sports today. The NFL, MLB, NHL, NBA etc. all use urine tests and HGH *Human Growth Hormone* isn't detectable through urine tests.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> WNW says she is pregnant.


Well that's at least POSITIVE News for her. 



Bad news for us who wanted to see her destroy more Divas. 


Oh well....Here's to hoping(if the report is true) that she has a healthy baby.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Lady Croft said:


> *They do it via urine tests. It's why HGH is so prevalent in sports today. The NFL, MLB, NHL, NBA etc. all use urine tests and HGH *Human Growth Hormone* isn't detectable through urine tests.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Well I just hope it is nothing serious. Sad, I was really excited to see what she would do next.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for rest of year???*



Lady Croft said:


> *9 months? She pregnant?*


That's what I'm thinking but it's a little weird the way they've written her out so quickly :/


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

So, it was the hormones. That explains why she was crying.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Facepalm*

Kharma couldn't have picked a worse time to get knocked up.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Well WWE wrestlers do have blood tests randomly and annually.

http://corporate.wwe.com/company/wellness/talent_wellness.jsp
http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't believe Awesome Kong got pregnant during her debut angle. Wow.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

and here it goes one of the last people who actually managed to interest me... And Kamaria^ I love your avatar, president Ramu rules ^^


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! What the fuck? I guess divas wasn't the only Kharma was slamming around.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If you're going to have a child, doing it during your debut angle is awful timing.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

That is weird. Maybe they don't have anything for her to do..hahaha


----------



## thegreatdarius (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

that means she'll be back wrestlemania time. awesome


----------



## LonelyChinaman (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:sex:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I find it hard to believe that she is pregnant.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I guess she's missing Wrestlemania


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



The Monster's Boss said:


> I find it hard to believe that she is pregnant.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Abort!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Kharma goes clubbing?


----------



## soulman (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



AZwrestle said:


> She does have a boyfriend...


Yup and that is her boyfriend to. kharma is fucking stupid. Why would she put herself in a situation to get pregnant after just signing with WWE? Im pretty sure thats what it is. She hadnt really been doing anything to get hurt. That guy is probably using her anyways. He picked the perfect time to knock her up. She signed that big money WWE contract and dude made sure to get her pregnant. If they ever get a divorce he will get paid. Guess he took a page out of Kevin Federlines book.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

As previously reported, WWE Diva Kharma will be sidelined from WWE for the remainder of 2011. 

WrestlingNewsSource.com is now able to confirm that the reason Kharma is being sidelined is because she is pregnant. As a result, she will not be in active competition for the duration of her pregnancy, and may also miss additional time afterward.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Its a sad day for Kharma fans.Anyway congrats to her.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

glad as she had no talent anyway and was just more strain on my ff button

woman have zero place in wrestling unless there hot imo

the days of the 80's when fat ugly woman would wrestle is long gone and should stay gone forever


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

So it was indeed my main man, Dan. Tappin dat ass.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

shes pregnant


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



mistermatt891 said:


> glad as she had no talent anyway and was just more strain on my ff button
> 
> woman have zero place in wrestling unless there hot imo
> 
> the days of the 80's when fat ugly woman would wrestle is long gone and should stay gone forever


Terrible... Just terrible. Who cares whether she's unattractive? Kharma brought more excitement to the diva division and you're glad she's gone? You've gotta be joking.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

This is a really big blow for the divas division which was finally starting to get interesting with Kharma. I wonder if WWE will bring back Chyna prob never happen with Steph and Trips though


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Officially pregnant...

http://www.thewrestlinganswer.com/posting/headlines/308302341.shtml


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAACK!!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



tjstaff said:


> HE'S BAAAAAAAAAACK!!


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

No offense but what a dumb cunt. She just signs with the biggest wrestling company and gets pregnant among a time when she's getting pushed a lot on tv? Stupid move! :/


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



mistermatt891 said:


> glad as she had no talent anyway and was just more strain on my ff button
> 
> woman have zero place in wrestling unless there hot imo
> 
> the days of the 80's when fat ugly woman would wrestle is long gone and should stay gone forever


So many lies...


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

congrads to kharma


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Mr. Every Night said:


> No offense but what a dumb cunt. She just signs with the biggest wrestling company and gets pregnant among a time when she's getting pushed a lot on tv? Stupid move! :/


Yeah that's a dumb move. She was getting a major push and now she's going to be off TV until 2012. All her momentum will be gone by then.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

this is like bret hart in wcw


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

All you people complaining about Kharma being a dumb bitch for getting pregnant are silly.

1. I'm pretty sure she would rather have a child and a family over a wrestling career.
2. It's illegal to fire someone for getting pregnant.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I think she'll miss Wrestlemania 28


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Well, it will be interesting to see what the next step will be. She's not far enough along that a few TV appearances would be out of the question. Shoot, if they're estimating 9 months, then there is potentially months of TV appearances, if that's something they would choose to do. I'm not suggesting taking bumps and such, but having people trying to figure out what's going on with her is a possibility.

I agree that last night's appearance was confusing, but at the same time, I was like, "That's a twist. I wonder what they're going to do." If she just disappears, then that's bad. They could even still do the psyche ward bit that someone else suggested, and IMO, adding the crying segment actually would enhance that particular storyline, because it introduces an additional component to the character by showing severe emotional highs (the laughing) and lows (the crying). The thing is, would she ever just allow someone to put a straitjacket on her in the state that she was shown previously? Not a chance. She's dropping any Diva and anyone else that comes close to her. Now, at least there is a vulnerable stage where they would possibly be able to get one on her. Personally, that just makes her MORE unpredictable than she already was.

Is it too early to introduce that element? Yeah, but they've got to do something, and I'm sure they'd prefer it to be physically less demanding. Wait and see what happens. There's still potential.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

it hasn't been yet confirmed that she's preggers right? 

if she is, the rumors of this guy returning have to be true:


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



black_napalm said:


> it hasn't been yet confirmed that she's preggers right?
> 
> if she is, the rumors of this guy returning have to be true:


You a Redditor?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Lol.. They should have done a "ninja's kidnapping Kong" rather than what they did on raw. Raw segment was far more stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If she really is preggers then...he-fucking-haw what a donkey. Congrats to her anyway, if that's true.
It'll be longer than 9 months. You don't just pop a kid out of your puppet and start taking back bumps.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Mr. Every Night said:


> No offense but what a dumb cunt. She just signs with the biggest wrestling company and gets pregnant among a time when she's getting pushed a lot on tv? Stupid move! :/


Ugh, you're a terrible person.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



METTY said:


> All you people complaining about Kharma being a dumb bitch for getting pregnant are silly.
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure she would rather have a child and a family over a wrestling career.
> 2. It's illegal to fire someone for getting pregnant.


It's iilegal huh? Tell that one to Dawn Marie.

Listen If Kharma is pregnant, Congrats, I hope you have a beautiful, healthy, happy child.

What some of us have to remember is that for these men and women there are more important things than the wrestling business.

Not that being said, I question the timing. I mean She leaves TNA as they weren't paying her what she felt she deserved.

After a Year, she get's signed by the biggest "wrestling" company in the world. Spends a limited amount of time in waiting, get's the big hype treatment. Appears, get's pushed, appears on both major brands plus PPV's. Get's over all this while not being WWE's usual image of a female performer.

It's reported El Jefe himself Vince McMahon is high on you and now you'll be gone for 9 months.

Who's to say that same buzz will be available for you in 9 months, who's to say Vince will still be high on you in 9 months.

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince keeps her for the time while she's having the kid, brings her back for an appearance of two (if that) then shitcans her.

I hope that doesn't happen, As I like Kharma and think she's very talented but I wouldn't be surprised if Vince felt burned by this.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



tjstaff said:


> You a Redditor?


no, but may have posted there once or twice. pic was supposed to be batista...all the small images sucked so whopdee-doo there goes the punchline


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



heyman deciple said:


> It's iilegal huh? Tell that one to Dawn Marie.
> 
> Listen If Kharma is pregnant, Congrats, I hope you have a beautiful, healthy, happy child.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is illegal. Dawn Marie sued McMahon and Vince gave her a huge paycheck to make her drop the case. Look it up, it's called the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Damn, just when the DIVAs division was startin to get interesting. Oh well, congrats to her anyways. She'll be gone longer than nine months too...


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I can see Kharma and Zeke having a baby. Imagine the power!!! Sorry Kofi, you are NOT the father.:no:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I dont think they can and will fire her. They just wont pay her 100%. Thats what you get for sitting home on your ass.

When/If she returns 1,5 year of her contract has already gone by. And she hasent done shit.

And I dont know how willingly Vince is to push a woman that maybe isnt devoted 100% to wrestling afterwards. I sure dont think she will do a full wrestling schedule when she has a newborn that isnt even 1 year old at home.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Congrats to her pregnancy. However, its sad to happen as she was getting a big push. I was hoping to see her go toe to toe with Beth Phoenix and Gail Kim too.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

And once again the forum bitches away "The Write-Off was horrible" and "Well its all shit again" and other me me me me me things. 

Congrats to her if it is true (Dont know if she has confirmed it or not). The timing, is probably one of the worst ever for her, right after getting her dream job, but that is what happens sometimes. Good luck either way.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



METTY said:


> All you people complaining about Kharma being a dumb bitch for getting pregnant are silly.
> 
> 1. I'm pretty sure she would rather have a child and a family over a wrestling career.
> 2. It's illegal to fire someone for getting pregnant.



1. You sure about that? She busts her ass her whole life to get a shot at this, when she does it's fucking gangbusters. 2 months in, she gets knocked up- If she indeed is pregnant, it damn sure wasn't on purpose. If this tanks her run, she may very well regret it forever, you don't get to that point in that business, without being extremely driven to achieve, basically obsessed. Especially someone like her who has traveled the world working shit places half the time, and paid years of dues. Not everyone's main goal in life is to have a family.

2. Independent contractors can't sue for discrimination and firings


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



arcslnga said:


> I can see Kharma and Zeke having a baby. Imagine the power!!! Sorry Kofi, you are NOT the father.:no:


Then Kofi starts dancing.... :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



muttgeiger said:


> 2. Independent contractors can't sue for discrimination and firings


Independant Contractors???

Kharma is an employee of the WWE. She's not an "Independant Contractor".


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



muttgeiger said:


> 1. You sure about that? She busts her ass her whole life to get a shot at this, when she does it's fucking gangbusters. 2 months in, she gets knocked up- If she indeed is pregnant, it damn sure wasn't on purpose. If this tanks her run, she may very well regret it forever, you don't get to that point in that business, without being extremely driven to achieve, basically obsessed. Especially someone like her who has traveled the world working shit places half the time, and paid years of dues. Not everyone's main goal in life is to have a family.
> 
> 2. Independent contractors can't sue for discrimination and firings


Yes, they can. Dawn Marie did and won. Look it up.



glenwo2 said:


> Independant Contractors???
> 
> Kharma is an employee of the WWE. She's not an "Independant Contractor".


No, she is an independent contractor. All WWE wrestlers are.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Don't understand the timing planned or unplanned both show a lack of thinking ahead, unless they won the lottery how are a barely mainstream woman wrestler and a crappy indie wrestler(does he even wrestle?) going to raise a kid. Can't even find info on his career, just a pic of him with Kharma and mention of being connected to Killer Kowalski. Unless her downside guarantee is life changing it's not smart from a career standpoint, how many female wrestlers continued after having children?


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Who cares honestly. Like Kharma is going to make wwe any better.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



endofdays89 said:


> Who cares honestly. Like Kharma is going to make wwe any better.


Ahhh, yeah...actually she was. People were no longer taking piss breaks during Divas matches.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



METTY said:


> Ahhh, yeah...actually she was. People were no longer taking piss breaks during Divas matches.


I'd rather see Maryse in a random diva's match than Kong. You know, it would be different if wwe did something different with her and make it interesting.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Fucking fuck... the first time since Trish left that I haven't skipped the diva parts, just 'cause there was a possibility that Kharma would show up. She hasn't even worked A SINGLE MATCH. Dammiiiiit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Well, this sucks. It sucks more on how they wrote her off. But anyway congrats to Kharma.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Fuck this company


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



-Halo- said:


> Fuck this company


fpalm


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

It truly does clear up that dissapointing angle on Raw.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

So are we all believing dirthsheets now? Has it been confirmed by WWE that she's out for 9 months?


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If she's pregnant, that explains why she was crying on Raw.
Her hormones are all out of whack.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

FUCK MAN, this explains it

this explains why after pondering so much i took a decent decision of putting 7000 credits on Kelly Kelly rather than Randy Orton in vBookie
and i lost all those, if Kharma was not going out unexpectedly, KK had the win under her belt damnnnnnnn my 7000 points


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Its clear that everyone calling her all sorts of names for getting pregnant never saw that episode of Friends where Ross discovered that condoms are only 97% effective. Apparently they even say so on the box.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Who cares Kharma wasn't that good anyway.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

I am so confused abotu this angle it isn't funny anymore. I actually thought this had potential of her decimating every diva doll' there was on the roster before eventually colliding with Beth but looks like that ain't happening. Maybe they can pull it off for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Only one man can save the angle.......


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Most importantly, conragts to her and her boyfriend.

Will be sad to see her go but hopefully she'll return at some point next year.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****



Death Finger said:


> *9 months? I suppose for a woman of her size she wouldn't even know she got preggers.*
> 
> 
> But I really hope this is not true, just when the divas division got interesting.


Don't be so naive, downright ridicolous and idiotic. Of course she would know she was pregnant regardless of her weight.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

It surely would have to be some sort of health issue?!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

WTF? How are they going to keep that angle going if she can't wrestle? fpalm


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Congratulations to Kharma for this, i cant believe some people are being dicks and attacking her for it. Human life is one of the most precious things and she is going to give birth to something special. Yes the timing may not have been ideal but its still a true joy that she is bringing another life into this world. I think she smart enough to have set money aside and the WWE arent going to get rid of her, they should support her and i think at some point she will be back, she loves the wrestling industry and will be back.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Seriously? WWE must be quite pissed off.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

Meh. Better she found out now rather then have her disappear in the middle of a storyline.


----------



## Iceberg69 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

In about nine months? Possibly a return at Royal Rumble, eliminating a few guys and showing her strengh, then getting eliminated by someone who doesn't give a fuck about it being a woman e.g. Randy Orton. 

You have to feel sorry for her though, she finally makes her debut in the WWE, probably a lifelong dream and then it gets cut short.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



optikk sucks said:


> Seriously? WWE must be quite pissed off.


This


----------



## Iceberg69 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

This weeks RAW was pretty good (by recent recent standards) imagine how much better it would have been if Kharma wasn't leaving and beat up all 8 of the divas! Such as shame!!!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

The fuck Kharma? Keep it in your pants woman lol. This sucks and I have no doubt that WWE are pissed. After the effort they put into her she up and gets pregnant? I hope this doesn't lead to even more reluctance to take a chance on pushing new people now. Although thankfully there's no risk of men getting pregnant lol. But yeah, this really sucks.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If she's pregnant she's kinda super fortunate it happened while under a WWE contract. Good chance they'll re-do the whole angle in about 12 months time, assuming she's at least 2 months pregnant, another 7 to go, then some time with the baby in its infancy, there's laws and stuff to protect woman in situations like this, I believe, regardless of whether WWE is obliged to follow them, they'd be a lot safer doing so from a PR standpoint.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

She's pretty much going to be off screen for a year and as soon as the baby is welcomed into the world she gets wished the best of luck in her motherly future endeavors.

The last thing people will have seen her do is fall in the ring and start crying. Her push as a monster is completely through.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



> She's pretty much going to be off screen for a year and as soon as the baby is welcomed into the world she gets wished the best of luck in her motherly future endeavors.


Wouldn't be surprised. Didn't some diva get released for becoming pregnant? I think it was Dawn Marie.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



optikk sucks said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. Didn't some diva get released for becoming pregnant? I think it was Dawn Marie.




Yeah but Kharma is different, she is the biggest thing to happen to the divas division in years


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Congratz, I'm sure it's a pleasant surprise for her.



optikk sucks said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. Didn't some diva get released for becoming pregnant? I think it was Dawn Marie.


By law she must be allowed maternity leave. Vince settled with Dawn Marie. It would be expensive and a PR disaster for the WWE. If he wants to cut her, he'll just not renew her contract.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

the guy who knocked her up must have some serious self loathing issues


----------



## SilentUK (May 4, 2011)

*Re: ***Big Kharma News****

Congratulations to Kharma if this is true, however i still don't believe the story until WWE acknowledge it themselves!



btbgod said:


> Don't be so naive, downright ridicolous and idiotic. Of course she would know she was pregnant regardless of her weight.


Actually, A very close friend of mine is a midwife and I have heard stories from her of women being up to 6 months pregnant and not knowing because they were obese or overweight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Still an awful way to write her off the show. Could have shown four or five divas with iron bars standing over her body or something.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Well, how else would you want them to write her off? At least they didn't have anybody kick her ass or lay her out, that would have been disastrous.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Inb4 Vince starts making all Divas takes birth control shots.

Congrats to Kharma though.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



SummerLove said:


> Well, how else would you want them to write her off? At least they didn't have anybody kick her ass or lay her out, that would have been disastrous.


Why not? Five divas with iron bars can´t attack her from behind and beat her down? Show her squeezed between a car and a wall?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



SummerLove said:


> Well, how else would you want them to write her off? At least they didn't have anybody kick her ass or lay her out, that would have been disastrous.


There were many other ways to do it besides her breaking down and crying in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Terrible timing for this to happen, if she is in fact pregnant.

She had been built up in a way no other diva had been built up before. She looked to be the start of a huge shift for the Diva's division. For this to happen after 2 months of building her up and not having a single match, I'm willing to bet there were more than a few people backstage who were not happy about this.

Even if they bring her back in a year or so (will probably be longer than that), I highly doubt they will put even half the effort into her return as they did her debut. I'll be interested to see what happens to her career from this point forward.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

If she's preggers, congrats

Still a stupid way to write her off though


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Derek said:


> Terrible timing for this to happen, if she is in fact pregnant.
> 
> She had been built up in a way no other diva had been built up before. She looked to be the start of a huge shift for the Diva's division. For this to happen after 2 months of building her up and not having a single match, I'm willing to bet there were more than a few people backstage who were not happy about this.
> 
> Even if they bring her back in a year or so (will probably be longer than that), I highly doubt they will put even half the effort into her return as they did her debut. I'll be interested to see what happens to her career from this point forward.


I think her WWE build-up was to make an impact and then, Kharma winning the Diva's Championship for a long reign of beating down each WWE diva that challenges her. But now we will never know.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



ElTerrible said:


> Why not? Five divas with iron bars can´t attack her from behind and beat her down? Show her squeezed between a car and a wall?


Yeah, so when she comes back nobody takes her seriously.


----------



## JD Scrubs (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

It's a damn shame, and a bit bizarre.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



SummerLove said:


> Yeah, so when she comes back nobody takes her seriously.


Crying in the ring already did that. Her being pregnant makes this decision even more stupid.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

SMH at people who are already angry that she's pregnant even before any news comes out.

A wrestler could have fucking cancer for god's sake and some IWC idiots would be "wow, way to fuck up your push, idiot."


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Crying in the ring already did that. Her being pregnant makes this decision even more stupid.


That's different, because nobody knows why she was crying. Was she crying because she was afraid, or was she crying because she's a bipolar, batshit crazy monster?


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*

Vince will most likely be privately fuming. Terrible timing, as always when a good thing is about to happen in WWE, it ultimately doesnt.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Damn! What the fuck? I guess divas wasn't the only Kharma was slamming around.


LMAO!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



SummerLove said:


> That's different, because nobody knows why she was crying. Was she crying because she was afraid, or was she crying because she's a bipolar, batshit crazy monster?


Her crying didn't come across as *crazy* crying at all. It came across as *Why does nobody like me?* crying. We will never know cause WWE will never answer the question.

They would have been better off just never showing her on TV again. At least that way when/if she returns she *retains the integrity* of her character.

Her being this monster on a path of destruction one minute, then she is in the middle of the ring having a pity party for herself is the equivalent of having 1998 Kane debut as the monster he was, then have him join the Oddities and act like fool.

I honestly would not be surprised if after she has her baby WWE releases her. I'm sure Hunter had to go out on a limb for Vince to sign her in the first place, and now he wasted a shitload of time and money on an investment that is all of the sudden gone.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



glenwo2 said:


> Independant Contractors???
> 
> Kharma is an employee of the WWE. She's not an "Independant Contractor".



Wrong. WWE wrestlers are classified legally as independent contractors. It is a big scam that Vince runs. I think it has even been taken to court by a couple wrestlers as well to challenge that status, and WWE came out on top.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



muttgeiger said:


> Wrong. WWE wrestlers are classified legally as independent contractors. It is a big scam that Vince runs. I think it has even been taken to court by a couple wrestlers as well to challenge that status, and WWE came out on top.


Wow! Really? Vince is one EVIL bastard.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

man what in the world happen with Awesome Kong?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The end of Kharma in WWE.


----------



## Sassafras (May 25, 2011)

Guess this means we all get an extended piss break.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to ask but: are we sure we'll not see Kong until 9 months? I mean she's pregnant not sick or mutilated, she can still cut promos or something for a while at least so maybe wwe will explain the crying thing a little better.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

As soon as I heard that she was being written out for "9 months" I thought, I bet she's pregnant. Good for her personally, but the timing sucks career wise. Doing promos for a year would be fine. Not wrestling or anything. Sting did it for the year he was 'Sting, the Crow'. But looking at the attention span of the average WWE fan, she'll be forgotten in three weeks. lol.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

who the hell would want to impregnante her?

In reality that's the downside of hiring women. WWE needs to look at this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

bboy said:


> *who the hell would want to impregnante her?*
> 
> In reality that's the downside of hiring women. WWE needs to look at this.


fpalm x2

I think you're forgetting that 1. Not all women want to have children and 2. Being careful about hiring women _just in case_ they get pregnant is ridiculous, sexist nonsense.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant believe Kharma has got herself pregnant when shes got this push thats totally screwed her spot up I dont think she will be back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You mean to tell me Mark Henry got her prego?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes lol


----------



## rafichamp (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow she couldve became the biggest WWE diva of all time, now we have to wait a year


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is all John Cena's fault.

He heard everyone talking about how she was the best part of RAW, and he got jealous! So he bought some date rape drug, drugged Kharma, raped her and got her pregnant so she had to take the next 9 months off. That insecure bastard.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sassafras said:


> Guess this means we all get an extended piss break.


Pretty much this lol


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

It's all Mark Henry's fault.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well her getting pregnant has scuppered her push for the time being. However, if anyone here were to pick between career and family, every single one of you should be picking family (unless there's some major familial issues which I won't ask about).


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

She will be fired after this 9 months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bboy said:


> In reality that's the downside of hiring women. WWE needs to look at this.


God forbit a female wants to start a family with her loved one.

Very moronic statement.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Headliner said:


> God forbit a female wants to start a family with her loved one.
> 
> Very moronic statement.


But if you are going to do it, you should do it before wasting a debut. That or get solidified in the company before.

It is pretty well accepted in higher paying positions, that you solidify yourself before you start a family. That's why so few women are having children young that have corporate positions.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I figured when she starting crying and saying "help me" that Kharma was having a flashback to her schooldays when the other girls would all pick on her. Hence why she hates barbies, and hence why she is called Kharma. I thought it would have been cool if she was totally dominating, but her weakness was that she broke down when multiple divas were around, because they caused the flashbacks. It would mean that to protect themselves they would all have to stick together. The segment was rubbish but i did think it made sense character wise.

If she is really pregnant and really leaving for ages then that sucks, she was interesting.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> But if you are going to do it, you should do it before wasting a debut. That or get solidified in the company before.
> 
> It is pretty well accepted in higher paying positions, that you solidify yourself before you start a family. That's why so few women are having children young that have corporate positions.


Agreed.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

> Live on the next Raw, the WWE Universe will hear from the baleful behemoth, Kharma, about her unexpected emotional breakdown last Monday. What will the devastator of Divas say about her tearful episode?


The third red dot posted here:
http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

So she aint pregnant then...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Making the monster talk is even more stupid booking.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Making the monster talk is even more stupid booking.


Well she has to explain it somehow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Making the monster talk is even more stupid booking.


dude she is going to sideline for 9 months, they have no choice but to let her talk.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Kharma out for the rest of the year???*



SummerLove said:


> Yeah, so when she comes back nobody takes her seriously.


A 10 year old girl with a ladder and an iron bar could kill Kharma, but five divas can´t beat down Kharma with iron bars? Instead she cried in the ring and they´ll play the NOBODY LOVES ME-card?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet they gave her the "You have options" talk and are deciding what to do with Monday being the deadline.

She either goes out with the "They stood up to me and made me backdown" story for 9 months... or she explains it as the spark to a sadistic rampage and resumes her push.

It would be silly to think that they wouldn't be hounding her with "Are you fucking sure?"s.


----------



## tigerridge (Apr 20, 2011)

you also have to consider, linda mcmahon is still in politics. It would look horrible for her if they fired kharma and she still ran. Personally, let the woman have her child, i am sure the world would benefit.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

L-U-D said:


> I figured when she starting crying and saying "help me" that Kharma was having a flashback to her schooldays when the other girls would all pick on her. Hence why she hates barbies, and hence why she is called Kharma.


Yeah, it could be like Mankind when he was talking about his childhood as the kid who ate worms. Makes her look more unstable.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Take that Ugly crying woman out of my TV plz.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Kharma will cut a promo next week on RAW.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The better topic title would be "Kharma....Another victim of bad booking?"

And the answer is probably. Who knows. They could be going the extremely psycho can't control yourself angle. That would allow her to methodically destroy the heels, while also going against the faces in certain spots and remaining a tweener. But if shes pregnant and leaving...oh well. Divas division is dead again. 

And who the fuck got her pregnant?


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

This all sounds very lame.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's how I'd book Kharma's departure if I was doing things (and if the writers in WWE had half a brain). 

Next Monday, I have her come out and at first talk about how no one loves her and how she was picked on, etc. As she continues to talk, we see footage on the Titantron backstage with a couple of divas laying around and it's obvious Kharma just destroyed them. We see another one or two cowering in a locker for their very lives.

Moments later, out walks Beth Phoenix to try to talk her down...Kharma snaps and nearly destroys her. Security and officials come out to drag Kharma away and out of the ring. 

The following week, the anonymous RAW GM announces that Kharma has been indefinitely suspended.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Here's how I'd book Kharma's departure if I was doing things (and if the writers in WWE had half a brain).
> 
> Next Monday, I have her come out and at first talk about how no one loves her and how she was picked on, etc. As she continues to talk, we see footage on the Titantron backstage with a couple of divas laying around and it's obvious Kharma just destroyed them. We see another one or two cowering in a locker for their very lives.
> 
> ...


The Hollywood writers doesn't have the brain to create this kind of storyline.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kharma should be back after having her baby and everything will just be fine. she will probably have her first WWE match at Wrestlemania. But WWE wouldn't fire her. she is too valuble in the woman's division and gives it some slither of credibility.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Has it been officially announced anywhere that she is pregnant? Or is it just an assumption because she's reportedly out for 9 months?


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

^Yeah, she is pregnant. It's all Mark "Ratings" Henry's fault.

I'm worried that after this 9 months she will be released.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This could pathe way for a 'who is the father?' storyline.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol can you imagine who is the father storyline


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

bboy said:


> who the hell would want to impregnante her?
> 
> In reality that's the downside of hiring women. WWE needs to look at this.


John Cena fucked a fat chick. What makes you think he's not the baby daddy? When the man sees a fat chick, it's like a buffet for his penis.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Kharma will need to return with a new, punchier theme... maybe a diva remix?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I mean at the end of the day, this one's on her...She pretty much ruined her WWE career...Nothing wrong with having a kid and all, but the timing + the character she had, just a major blown opportunity on her part..


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow this is really disappointing to hear she's pregnant. I was excited to see her every time she was on (I'd actually look forward to seeing what she'd do before watching RAW)and now I hear she's going to be sidelined for 9+ months? Couldn't really have had worse timing, could she? They've ruined her spooky character too by allowing her to have that mental breakdown. We didn't even see her in 1 match!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Has this even been confirmed yet? By a reliable source, ie. not a dirtsheet?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TankOfRate said:


> Has this even been confirmed yet? By a reliable source, ie. not a dirtsheet?


She retweeted this link to a note on twitter on the 25th



> Diva Dirt fans, we have been getting your emails and tweets in the last 24 hours with news tips about Kharma. As always, we do appreciate your hearty efforts in emailing us tips and we’ve heard you loud and clear, but we’d like to ask you to refrain from sending us any more tweets, emails, Facebook comments etc. about the ‘news’.
> Diva Dirt has always tried to maintain a distance from invading the girls’ privacy, and we feel staunchly that IF the news is true, it should be news that is announced by one person and one person only: Kharma. Her right to make such a personal announcement shouldn’t be (but sadly has been, it seems) taken away from her.
> So, while we appreciate your support and thank you, we choose to respect Kharma’s privacy in this instance.
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## Antw28 (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont care what her gimmik is she is the only women wrestler ( in wwe at this time)who can put on a good match


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I am going to laugh my ass off tonight if it turns out she ISN'T pregnant, just legit injured.


----------

